# Chapman heads up



## jesster

Just to let you guys know, I downloaded the application to Chapman back in Nov/Dec, and when I recently redownloaded it this month, there was a new assignment tacked on for directors/screenwriters to write a short or feature length screenplay. ??? I don't know why that popped up out of nowhere, and I'm glad I redownloaded it or else I would have been screwed. So, I hope you all have seen that! Good luck!


----------



## Carebear

I noticed that, too. When I got an application package in the mail the new requirement was typed on a piece of paper, loose, as an addendum. Good luck to you! Are you thinking of submitting a feature or short?


----------



## jesster

I don't think I have time to do a feature now =(
But I'm guessing they won't want to read a 120page script anyway. I wish I had got the package in the mail, I'm not even sure where to send the app to. It doesn't really specify on the online application. How about you?


----------



## Carebear

I've been working on a feature, so I think I'll end up submitting that. I'm about 75 pages in right now, so hopefully that'll be do-able. Good point about the length issue though, here's to hoping they'll be interested in it enough to read on  

On the app packet it looks like everything should be sent to the office of graduate admission: Chapman University, Office of Graduate Admission/3911, One University drive, Orange CA, 92866 (the packet included a submission envelope and that's the address on it).


----------



## jesster

thanks so much!

wow 75!! youre amazing!


----------



## Carebear

no problem! just out of curiosity, are you applying for directing or screenwriting?


----------



## jesster

directing. you?


----------



## Carebear

screenwriting.


----------



## SimAlex

i'm submitting a short, about 15 pgs long.


----------



## jesster

question. my screenplay hardly uses any dialogue, so instead there's a ton of description. Is this going to be looked down upon do you think? Dialogue isn't important to the story at all, but seeing it written out in screenplay form is really ugly.


----------



## Carebear

Telling your story visually instead of being dialogue heavy is definitely a plus, just make sure the description you do include needs to be there, and is concise. Good luck!


----------



## wannabe2

This blows Cheney Wang! I was almost done with my application, and then I happened to check this website! I don't think I can throw together something that long in order to meet the priority deadline. AHHHHHHHHH!

Any suggestions folks?


----------



## Carebear

Yeah, they really should have made it clearer seeing as how we are all just now finding out! My suggestion would be to put together a solid short, and if you feel it's not ready by priority then submit on the May deadline. Happy writing


----------



## Astantax

Yeah.  I had my Chapman app submitted, and I was finally starting to relax (as much as one can in this situation)...and I was informed by someone at the University of this tasty little number.  Thank heavens they did, too, or I'd have missed it totally.

I took this treatment/concept I've had on paper (as well as percolating in my mind for half a year), used it to write a feature length screenplay in roughly 5 days, and FedEx'd it this past Friday. Now I'm petrified because I just didn't have enough time to really and truly make sure it doesn't absolutely stink.  Did I mention I barely slept last week?

Sometimes I think this whole application process is really an elaborate psychological experiment! 

- Brian


----------



## wannabe2

Agreed, and there is no reasoning behind who they accept. One friend, no experience, essay...eh, was accepted, another friend tons of experience and a really polished portfolio was rejected by all schools! I would consider myself somewhere in the middle of the aforementioned examples and I was rejected too. 

I'll probably send mine after the priority deadline, but I haven't even started. I was too ticked to even begin until 2 days ago. Wish me luck folks!


----------



## Astantax

@Wannabe2:

When you say "experience", exactly to what do you refer?

edit:
Ps. Good luck!


----------



## Carebear

Astantax, I could not have done that, insanity! Please get some sleep. 

Good luck, Wannabe2!

This application/acceptance/rejection process does seem so subjective (that example proves it). But keep at it! We're all cheering for you.


----------



## wannabe2

In terms of my friend's experience: He had PA'd for several industry films, edited a couple of documentaries,submitted a few videos in film festivals.


----------



## cabezon

Hi everyone,

I'm a returning member of this forum. I see some familiar names on here.  Good luck to all you newbies and retuning applicants. 

My advice to newbies: Chill... 

To returning applicants: Chill some more... 

Just chill. Don't get too emotional and just ride the wave. You'll learn so much and might even find out how bad you really want it. Oh and leave your egos at the door. Please. 

Anyway, I've been reading some of the recent posts I want to help out in anyway possible. Last year I applied to UCLA, Chapman, Miami and a few other small schools and I was waitlisted by half, rejected by several and accepted by one. So I'm back again reapplying. woohoo! lol

Chapman was one that waitlisted me. But I was blown away by what they had to offer so I came back for another go. If any of you haven't stopped by and checked out their facilities I suggest you do! Nothing against the other schools. 

I applied as a producer last year and was waitlisted at several schools including chapman. I didn't know what to expect when I walked in but I was hooked. So I'm back. When I asked the professor who interviewed me, Alex Rose, she said that they were admitting people with varying levels of experience.

Boy I wish I had some of the connections some of you guys write about! ahaha! I never really had any 'major' experience with film or tv. No PA jobs, fancy film festival awards or any of that. My experience mainly comes from writing, producing and/or directing a handful of student films in college. I have two feature scripts as well. Like jayimess I didn't major in film but dabbled in it. It was a passion. I think that's what they look for, someone who loves to do it and isn't just dreaming. 

Oh and btw guys, I currently work as an assistant manager in an industry so far from 'entertainment' its almost funny. But I wrote compelling enough essays/work to get invited for some interesting interviews. 

If any of you all need help let me know! Oh and jayimess is a fountain of useful and at times random information. Take what you can get! 

good times


----------



## jmarie6287

i'm working on my short screenplay to submit...question: on the info sheet it suggests a page length of 20-25 pages...do you guys think that a shorter screenplay would be frowned up?


----------



## Astantax

Wise words, Cabezon.  Consider your advice heeded!

@jamrie6287: Not to sound paranoid, but my logic went as follows - if they're going to list a specific page window, why give 'em any reason to fault your screenplay (even though I'm sure that if you write something amazing, by rights it shouldn't matter if you're a couple of pages over or under)?


----------



## jesster

omg theres a page limit?? how come i dont see it??? AGH THIS SUCKS.


----------



## SimAlex

i submitted a short script that was 13 pgs long. i actually emailed them specifically about this very thing, and their was response was, and i quote:

"The page requirements listed in the attached addendum are just recommendations.  If you have a screenplay that is more or less pages, you are welcome to submit it as is, without being penalized.  You are only required to submit one screenplay."

hope this helps.


----------



## jmarie6287

wow thanks so much, SimAlex!
i figured they wouldn't say anything, since not everyone is writing something specifically for their app and instead submitting preexisting material. thanks again!


----------



## Blakeh

this might be too late to be of much help, but when I spoke with the grad admissions people about the screenplay assignment, they told me a good 20-25 page piece, or an absolutely outstanding 15-20 page work. Basically, as I was told, they want to see that you have the ability to tell a compelling story, in this case through a screenplay as the medium. So, send your best work, I'd say, even if it doesn't make the page count. Good luck.


----------



## Fox

has anyone here on the forum applied to MFA editing program? do you guys know how many ppl they accpet each year? and when they are sending out admission decisions? some ppl told me it'll be past April 15, but I sitll need to reply to other schools before that deadline, I really don't know what I should do..


----------



## Jayimess

@Fox:

My roommate applied as an editor last year...I just asked her, they take about 13-14 editors...she got in around the 17th of March...they wanted an answer by early April, but she needed to hear from other schools as well.  She called and asked for an extension, and they waited for her...which any school should be willing to do.

Best of luck!


----------



## Fox

Thank you so much, Jayimess!!! It is really a relief for me. I've been worrying about whether I need to reply to UT Austin or SCAD, I'm just waiting anxiously everyday...hope good results will come some day soon...and your roommate chose USC at the end? well, I didn't apply to USC, assuming it is way too competitive for an animation undergraduate from China...LOL


----------



## Jayimess

No, she chose AFI.  I attend USC.  We went to undergrad together, and don't assume anything, because we went to an open enrollment state school, and I don't know about hers, but my grades were less than impressive.

There is no such thing as "always" in film, much less film school.  Except for always working on something, I suppose?


----------



## Fox

thanks for your advice, Jayimess! I will let you know more when I get more responses from schools next month. I really need your advince on school decision.


----------



## Winterreverie

Wow. I missed a lot on this forum. If you have any specific Chapman questions you can definitely direct them to me.

Sorry about the late addition of the screenplay assignment-- yikes! And Chapman already had a pretty demanding application! A couple of things I've noticed were mentioned: is it better to send a feature vs a short?-- I think either will work. Shorts are often harder to accomplish successfully. I would say give them your strongest work.

Also, it is DOUBTFUL that they will not consider you for not filling out a last minute add on to the application. In fact, if your other materials were strong and you were missing the script, chances are they will notice that and request it from you later. They can't blame you for their last minute changes.

And someone wrote about an overly prosy script. Remember screenplays are often "read down the middle" so you may be doing yourself a disservice by going too light on the dialogue. Make sure your prose is active and visual-- MANY people overwrite the prose to where the piece reads more like a novel than a screenplay. Without having seen your script I can't comment more.

If I am missing from the forums and you have really pressing Chapman questions, please PM me. I may not be able to write back right away, but I will get back to you.


----------



## tabbycat

Hey all, I decided not to start a new thread because technically this is a Chapman heads up... so I recently got a letter from the university basically telling me they were missing everything from me.  I called them and they told me to check on WebAdvisor on the Chapman website, using the username and password they sent me on a green piece of paper.  I checked WebAdvisor and turns out they thought they were missing my undergrad transcript and a letter of rec... two of the earliest things they should have gotten from me.  I called them again and they could not find these items, so I am having my letter writer resend his letter, and had to order another transcript 

They told me that technically I have now missed the priority deadline because of this, but that it's a rolling deadline anyway - they process your app as soon as they have everything so check WebAdvisor and make sure they didn't lose your stuff!!


----------



## SimAlex

holy ****, tabby, that sucks. i'm really sorry to hear that.     

thanks for the reminder to activate that account, though.


----------



## tabbycat

It's ok.. I'm mostly angry about having to pay for another transcript, not as much about missing the priority deadline I suppose... heh..

I totally skimmed over that letter about setting up my account, thinking it wasn't really that important.. oops!


----------



## Fox

glad to hear that students in the US also has to pay for their official transcripts! 

Well, I just asked their admission office, they are considering to send out decisions on late March. and as an international student, they have to send my transcript to a place for special evaluation...


----------



## Winterreverie

Tabbycat:

Did you hear from the film school or the university? ANd did you apply to a double program, Film school and law school? Or Film school and Business? If that is the case, check the other department for your missing transcripts. Also, email ALex Rose (Or whoever is running film school admissions this year. Joe Slowensky?) and let them know your transcript was lost by the university and that you are worried you will lose your priority deadline status. Maybe they can push you app forward quicker because of this.


----------



## tabbycat

I originally heard from the university that they were missing everything.. come to think of it I also called the university admissions office to ask about it, not specifically dodge college.  I'm not applying to any double programs though...

I'm pretty sure something got screwed up on their end because those were the two earliest things they would have gotten from me, and I sent them long before I sent any of my app stuff so they would have had to create a file for me.. I even had them look under common misspellings of my last name and they couldn't find it... 
ironic that all the stuff that got sent last minute is what they have!

That's a good idea though, to e-mail them - I think I will do that now.
They currently have my letter of rec that was resent, they got it yesterday, and should be getting my transcript today but I would love to be considered for the priority deadline.. I'm worried that, assuming I get in, I won't be able to get any aid because of this..


----------



## tabbycat

I just called dodge college and told them what happened, and they were about to transfer me to the admissions office, who I already talked to.  They also told me that if they do get any materials they forward them to the admissions office, so it's not possible that they would have any of my stuff that got lost.  I'll probably still e-mail them about the priority deadline though, but I was more hoping that my transcript would turn up at the dodge office.


----------



## solojones

This situation was frustrating, no doubt about it. I had the mailed application which didn't include this bit. But thankfully I'd called them the week before the ap was due and they mentioned it, so I sent in a feature I wrote last year. 

Anyway, I got a call this weekend about going in for an interview, which I guess is a good sign. But I'm not sure whether to get my hopes up or not. Directing was my first choice and I know it's competitive, and Chapman is my first choice school so I'm pretty nervous. Has anyone else heard anything back from them?


----------



## tabbycat

My app still isn't complete... they STILL haven't received my transcript, which I re-ordered last week and paid extra for rush service.  So I haven't heard from them because technically I haven't finished applying yet   Time to give them another call  


Congrats on the interview!  I'm guessing that's a good sign too


----------



## Jayimess

BTW, Chapman doesn't always interview.  My roommate got in last year before she even interviewed at AFI.  (editing)


----------



## tabbycat

Yeah, my roomie's bf got in last year for cinematography without interviewing.


BTW I called Chapman again and they said that they may have my transcript but that it might not show up on webadvisor for a couple weeks.. (!?) if it still isn't showing up by the end of the first week of march I'm supposed to call back... I certainly hope they have it


----------



## tabbycat

Hey guys,
I exchanged a couple emails with someone in the admissions office, and thought this portion about the timeline might interest people:

"The Graduate Film Department is currently reviewing applications and has not yet made any decisions.  Once your transcripts have been received, we will evaluate it and then send it over to Graduate Film for their review.  The Department hopes to start making decisions before the end of March so most likely your application will have been reviewed before then. "


----------



## Manalive

Ah, thanks. Good to know.


----------



## solojones

Thanks for that info.

I don't think Chapman even interviews most of its candidates in most areas. My brother is a 2nd year cine there and they didn't interview him for that concentration. But he said he was pretty sure they mostly conducted interviews for directors, and that was my #1 concentration choice.


----------



## AshleyM

solojones - 
How does your brother like the cine program?  Is he glad he made the choice to go to Chapman?


----------



## tabbycat

Gah, they still don't have my transcript according to web advisor   They keep telling me to wait a little longer because they probably haven't put it in the system, that it could take up to 2 weeks for it to show up in the computer, but last time it said they didn't have it they REALLY didn't have it.


Is anyone else having problems with any of your documents not getting there / not showing up on web advisor and thus delaying your app being reviewed, or is it just me??  I feel like I'm going crazy here considering I only applied to one other school besides Chapman so itd be nice if they would eventually have a completed application from me


----------



## SimAlex

just so ya know, my "application status" web page @ the university of texas-austin said they were missing my transcripts until, literally, the day i was accepted (which was yesterday afternoon.) meanwhile, UCLA's site still shows that none of my materials have been received. and Chapman's Web advisor shows I haven't paid the app. fee, which i have the e-mail receipt for.

so i guess all i can really say is that it's hard to tell how reliable these "application status" web pages are.


----------



## tabbycat

Thanks Alex -- that eases my mind a bit


----------



## SimAlex

> Thanks Alex -- that eases my mind a bit Razz



yeah, i guess i probably didn't give the most confidence-inspiring reply there.  the point i was trying to get across was "i sympathize!!"

well, my advice is be as persistent and dogged as humanly possible.


----------



## tabbycat

haha no I was being serious!  
it's hard to tell on these internets
I think I used the wrong smiley


----------



## steelyd

Just got an email from the Chapman grad adviser that they want to see my reel, that I should send it ASAP. Dang. With the reel, on top of the screenplay and three essays, admissions will know me personally better than most anyone! Anyone else have to send them their films? I'm freaked out, but glad to be hearing from them.


----------



## tabbycat

awesome steelyd!  I think it's always a good sign if they want to know more about you 

I too am glad to be hearing from them, but in a different form - they finally have my transcript     I've been calling and calling and finally today after I got transferred to the wrong department, and then called back and got hung up on, I emailed someone in the department and requested my $50 app fee back if they were going to keep losing my stuff and not review my app.  Unfortunately the tone of my email along with my poorly written/rushed essays will probably count me out for chapman, but at least they finally have all my stuff


----------



## MikeSter4

New to the board - Hello.  Thanks everyone for all your help!

So I got the call today for an interview for Chapman's Producing program.  Is it like all the other college interviews that I have read about here on this site?  or is there something else I should know before going?

Also, how does one get a campus tour while I'm there?  Thank you guys - and good luck to all of us...


----------



## Xijjix

> Originally posted by steelyd:
> Just got an email from the Chapman grad adviser that they want to see my reel, that I should send it ASAP. Dang. With the reel, on top of the screenplay and three essays, admissions will know me personally better than most anyone! Anyone else have to send them their films? I'm freaked out, but glad to be hearing from them.



I also got the email request today for the reel.  I agree, its exciting but still nerve-racking.  For the curious, I am applying for an MFA in Film Production with a Director's Emphasis, and they didn't get my whole file in until the middle of February, which is after the priority deadline.


----------



## cabezon

Hey MikeSter. Congrats on getting an interview! When is it? I interviewed last year for chapman's producing program and got waitlisted.  I reapplied this year and now I'm anxiously waiting for a decision. After hearing you got called I'm wondering when I'll get my call/decision.

Who is your interviewer btw? I interviewed with Alex Rose last spring. She's really cool and knows her stuff. The interview is more of a conversation so don't stress too much. There is no real formula (as it has been said on this forum) Naturally you should be professional. BE YOURSELF. Be prepared to answer questions about your fave movies, your motivations and your heroes. You might even talk about the essays you wrote in the application. But then again you might go a whole other direction and talk about whatever. Bottom line: be prepared.

You can ask before or after your interview if they'll give you an tour of the facilities (campus tours are separate). Trust me you'll be impressed by what they have at Chapman. The campus isn't huge so you can probably just show up early or stay after and walk around. Nice neighborhood. Good times.

Hope this helps!


----------



## solojones

I had an interview at Chapman last week (I applied to Directing emphasis). It went really well. I wouldn't be too stressed about it. Dress semi-nice and be yourself. There were questions about what I liked about Directing, Chapman, film, etc... some standard stuff. But mostly it just wound up being a conversation about philosophy of film and tv and things like that. It was a really good experience. Wound up lasting about 45 minutes.

Oh and I would be prepared with at least 1 question for them, because they will ask if you have any. I didn't really but kind of had to search for something. I think it helps show you're interested.

Also they requested I send in my reel so I did that yesterday... this is getting nerve wracking.




> Originally posted by AshleyM:
> solojones -
> How does your brother like the cine program?  Is he glad he made the choice to go to Chapman?



He absolutely loves it. I don't think he would trade it for any other school. The cine program seems to be quite good.


----------



## MikeSter4

Thanks for the information.  I'm interviewing with Barbara Doyle next week.  Hopefully it goes well - never really enjoyed interviews much.  I am setting up a campus tour next week and am pretty excited.  How many people usually get wait-listed, or do we even have a clue?


----------



## solojones

I have no idea how many people get waitlisted... I think the directing program itself takes what, 15 people? I don't even know. Was directing all your #1 choices, too?

I have also heard a couple different notification dates... during my interview they said I'd probably hear back by mid-March. But someone else told me the first week of April. This is torture.


----------



## MikeSter4

Producing was my first choice.  I think she was confused with all my on-set experience as a 2nd AC of why I would want to be a producer.  We'll probably be talking a lot about that.


----------



## Fox

anyway got any further information about the MFA editing emphasis? thanks...praying


----------



## cabezon

Hey Fox weekends are normally 'off days' on this forum lol. I guess you won't be hearing anything until at least Monday


----------



## Fox

hey, cabezon, thanks for the advice! well,I guess I have to wait till Tuesday in Beijing time. I hate the time difference.


----------



## tabbycat

Webadvisor still says "decision pending" for me, but my app wasn't complete until march.  Anyone's say decision complete or some variation thereof?


edit: oh and I applied to editing as well so thats why I mentioned it


----------



## cabezon

hey tabby I applied as a producer around mid january and my webadvisor says "file complete, decision pending" as of late january. You can't really know for sure with these things I guess its just a waiting game. 

I got called last year for the same program (I was ultimately waitlisted) on march 17, I believe we'll start hearing around the same time this year. That is unless they decide to throw us a curve and surprise us out of the blue. 

good times


----------



## solojones

My application was logged January 27th, I interviewed on Feb. 27th, and my status still says pending. That hasn't been updated since Feb. 5th. I'm still waiting to double check that they got the second reel I sent them. They were supposed to e-mail me about that but forgot, so I'll try again tomorrow...

So March 17, huh? That time is approaching quickly...


----------



## Bware

Hey Guys,

I'm currently a first year grad student at Chapman (Editing emphasis).  This forum helped me a lot last year, so I'm happy to pay it forward.

If any of you have any questions about the program (editing related, or otherwise) let me know and I'll try to help out.

For those curious, I got my acceptance last year around March 21st, but they don't all go out at the same time.  It's strange that it's already been a year...

-Adam


----------



## cabezon

Hey Bware. Thanks for offering to help us. I'm not an editing applicant but I'm sure what you have to say applies to all of us. So sprinkle us with some knowledge. 

What is the vibe amongst students? I was told "very friendly & collaborative" from my interviewer last year but I want to know from an actual student. Did you find it easy or difficult to find a place near school? Do you have an idea of how many fellowships are awarded to first year students? 

Oh and I think Sonia mentioned something about a social life in a post recently  how is the social/party scene around Chapman? Is there time for a social life?


----------



## trjnmonkey

Hey everyone,

I thought I might jump in and add to Bware's comments...we are classmates and friends   The students are pretty damn great and the collaboration is definitely there. I would say the best part about Chapman are the students.  The great part about Grad school, especially in the film program, is that everyone is ready to get their hands dirty and treat their assignments and crewing like a real job. Whatever your emphasis is, you should prepare for it right now while you're still in school. Enjoy the 1st semester; there will be plenty of work to do, BUT the 2nd is a lot tougher.  Like Adam, I can't believe it's going to be a year.

You should always find time to blow off steam, so hang outs and parties are always going on.  Do NOT be afraid to ask questions or introduce yourself. Everyone is welcoming and willing to help. 

I hope this helps...and for all the editing students, GREAT choice!  You will love it...your professor really knows his craft and will open your eyes to editing.

-Nicole


----------



## Fox

Thanks for posting here, trjnmonkey. I'm applying to editing. Just dont know why I can get the admission decision. Do you think I should call them and ask?


----------



## tabbycat

I think I read somewhere that last year people started hearing back around the 17th, so that would make it next week-ish... though personally my admission status hasn't changed on webadvisor.. but like I said, maybe next week... does anyone know if they call, or do they send out snail mail?


----------



## Bware

I got my acceptance letter on March 21st last year.  They do send it out through regular mail, and it came in a normal small envelope (not the big one you'd expect from an acceptance).  I do not know if all of the letters go out at the same time.  Fox, if you're in Beijing, it will probably take longer for you to receive it.

Cabezon:
Nicole already touched on it, but to expand on that I would say that the majority of students are friendly and have a collaborative attitude.  However, there are a few who are more difficult to work with and might insist on doing as much of the work on their own projects as they can.  That attitude really only hurts them, especially once bigger assignments start rolling in.  The first semester mostly involves doing your own short projects, but in small groups.  The students who are able to work well as a group will have better results.

We're pretty much all friends at this point, and we freely offer to help each other out whenever we can.

Housing is an interesting situation... You shouldn't expect the university to help much, because they won't.  The film school will (eventually) gather a list of contact info for people looking for housing, but it will be up to those people to contact each other, find roommates, and then find a place to live.  I'm currently living with two other people (we all met on this forum), and we found a place about 3 miles from campus through craigslist.  We're all from the East Coast, so it was sort of risky finding a place without being able to see it, but we covered our bases pretty well and it all worked out.  I do know of some apartment complexes that are decent, and I can keep an ear open for anyone looking for roommates for the Fall.  Oh, and places within walking distance fill up fast (for obvious reasons), so you will probably need a car, or at least a bike.

As for fellowships, I do not know how many were awarded, but I get the sense that most of us received them.  If you applied before the priority deadline you are probably very likely to receive one.  If you don't get one right away, it's still possible that you can receive one after enrolling.  Some of the people they award fellowships to may not enroll for the Fall, so their grants are put back into the pool, so to speak.  My roommate received a fellowship a week before classes started.

Social life is pretty good.  Yes, there will be times when you will be extremely busy.  But as the saying goes: "work hard, play hard."  There's a lot to do.  There are a bunch of malls around the area, about 4 movie theaters, and the school is about 20 minutes from the beach.  House parties are fairly common, and you'll definitely be hanging out with people a lot.  There's also Disneyland, which is 10 minutes away.  A bunch of us have annual passes (the school offers a discount), and it isn't uncommon for a group of us to decide to go for a few hours after class.

-Adam


----------



## Fox

Thanks for your detailed information about Chapman, Bware! well, I also met a Chiense girl who is studing screenwriting at Chapman, she said she was the only Chinese in the whole film school, well, except a Tawanese boy in editing? I have no idea. I feel lots of pressure about Chapman now

Well, I wrote to Chapman and they said the decision will come out only in early April! so everyone can still chill for a couple of weeks


----------



## cabezon

Thanks a bunch Bware. It gives the rest of us a better idea of what life at Chapman is like, especially for the info regarding housing.


----------



## tabbycat

Don't know if anyone else has mentioned this yet, but I got a letter from Chapman yesterday just saying my app is complete.  I kind of skimmed it, but I believe it also said that once decisions have been made they will be available on web advisor and they will also send out snail mail.


----------



## trjnmonkey

Hi Tabby,

The acceptance looks unclear in webadvisor. If it says your application is complete, try giving them a call to see if they can tell you over the phone. Good luck! To all of you, good luck


----------



## tabbycat

I figure they haven't even made a decision yet... I asked my friend in cine and he said he got his acceptance last year end of march, beginning of april... if I haven't found out by then I'll probably call them, but I'm fine playing the waiting game right now 


....
........

hm. the waiting game sucks.  Anyone up for monopoly instead?   It's quicker...


----------



## cabezon

What up guys. I thought I would post something since its been a few days since we Chapman hopefuls have seen any action.

I have a feeling (call it a hunch) that we'll all start hearing some news on our applications in the coming week(s) 

Hang in there!

oh and tabby I'm up for some monopoly. I got the car


----------



## tabbycat

yay!  I call horse!


----------



## tabbycat

Oh yeah, those of you who are going there now, did you find out about what if any financial aid you were getting at the time of acceptance or did you have to wait for that?


----------



## ProfUnrath

Just an FYI, if it helps allay anybody's anxiety...  I called the grad admissions office today, and they said screenwriting apps are currently being reviewed, and that phone calls for interviews should be going out in the "near future."  The woman I spoke with said that they're expecting to make their admissions offers in "early April."  (It's not much, but it's better than that awful, awful silence...)


----------



## Faaa

Hi guys
I have applied for MFA, focused on cinematography. I didnÂ´t hear from anyone, neither calls, emails, nothing...Did someone get a call for this program?


----------



## tabbycat

I think some people on this forum have gotten interviews or requests for reels, but chapman doesn't always interview those they accept so I wouldn't sweat it if you haven't heard anything.  Just make sure if you haven't received a letter saying your app is complete, to check webadvisor and just double check they got everything.. I had an issue with that.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey guys --- I'm in the same boat as you. Got the letter a few weeks ago saying that my application is currently under review. Now we just, well, wait... Keep your heads up! I'm trying!


----------



## SimAlex

i just got an interview request (for screenwriting.)


----------



## Fox

ha, SimAlex,

I noticed that you registered to this forum on Dec. 29, 2008!!! that's the same day of my birthday! hehe

well, guess we have to be patient with the waiting game. 2 more weeks of anxiety.

anyone heard anything from the editing emphasis?


----------



## Hong

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how many graduate cinematography students Chapman accept every year?

Thanks
Hong


----------



## tabbycat

not really worth mentioning, but when I go to web advisor and click on admission status it says this:

A note from the Office of Admission: When your status in WebAdvisor changes from Decision Pending, it signals that a decision has just been made, and that official notification will soon be in the mail. Admission decisions will not be posted on WebAdvisor and are only provided through the mail


Mine still says decision pending though, but good to know we should all check our snail mail (or call in when our status changes on webadvisor, but I wouldnt want to overload their main office)

anyone's status change yet?


----------



## solojones

I just called the admissions office to see if I could get an idea of when notifications would go out. They told me that the film school is currently falling behind schedule due to a large volume of applicants this year. Since they're on a rolling schedule and will just be notifying people as they go, they said to check back in another week if I hadn't heard anything yet. But they said it could still be two weeks.

*sigh* I really need to know before long because I have to decide what I want to do about my USC Spring '10 admission and get that sent in by April 15th. I'd still really prefer to go to Chapman but I kind of need to know soon... 

I hate waiting!


----------



## steelyd

i'm in the same boat as you, solo. i would really prefer to go to Chapman over USC... but with them only taking 15 directors, the odds aren't that great. lets hope we at least hear soon so we don't have to send our USC deposits without knowing where we stand.


----------



## gundyfilms

I'm assuming you two (solojones and steelyd) have already received some sort of acceptance from USC?  If so then I'm in the same boat, but I really don't know which I'd choose until I have the chance to visit both campuses and their respective facilities.  It sounds like USC has some really nice new buildings under construction, and well anyone who's looked into Chapman knows about the $50 million production facility they recently built.  

The thing about Chapman that appeals to me is that it seems a little less crazy and hectic than living in LA, which I think I would prefer.  Hopefully there's an update in the next few weeks...


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey guys -  A few hours ago, I got an email from Gil Bettman. He requested that I send in a few films that I have made on DVD. Any word from any other directing applicants?


----------



## trjnmonkey

I remember all this anxiety   Just remember, it's still March...there is a little less than 2 weeks left, so if you don't hear anything by April...contact them again. Are the USC deposits refundable? Congrats on you acceptance btw


----------



## steelyd

gundy, yeah, i got into USC for Fall. i highly recommend touring both campuses - i did that last week. besides the fact that both schools have amazing facilities, i found them to be opposites of sorts. USC is a lot of hustle and bustle, a real "big-deal" sort of university, while Chapman seemed VERY low-key, almost dead on the general campus, and seemed underwhelming until i got inside the marion knotts studios (which were quite impressive). also the tour i did at Chapman was one-on-one with a second year directing student, so it was very thorough and he was able to answer any little question that came up in my head. in contrast, USC provided me with a generic tour of the SCA with mostly high school kids (one other prospective grad was with me as well) and really was not adequate in giving me a feel for the graduate school. so that's why i'll be attending the USC event on April 3, to find out more about the actual program. i'm leaning towards Chapman at this point, but if it doesn't work out, i think i'll be cool with USC.

race_bannon, i was asked to send a reel a few weeks back. when i was touring i asked about this, and the guy said it was definitely a good sign in that it meant i was in the next round. so be glad they are taking your reel, and good luck!


----------



## AshleyM

Solojones,

Is this information that they gave to you regarding graduate or undergraduate admissions?

Thanks.



> Originally posted by solojones:
> I just called the admissions office to see if I could get an idea of when notifications would go out. They told me that the film school is currently falling behind schedule due to a large volume of applicants this year.


----------



## solojones

Well I mentioned I was applying for grad, but they didn't direct me to any specific film admissions office people. The guy who answered the main line was the one who told me they were behind. Might be both grad and undergrad. It seemed like they might have gotten a lot of calls about this and didn't even need to transfer me to the specific office...

And yes, I have heard back from USC. I'm waitlisted for the Fall and admitted for the Spring. I toured USC when I was in high school and might do another one, but I don't know. I just have never gotten a positive vibe out of any contact I've had with USC. So that's why it's always been second choice. But I might go to the April 3rd thing anyway. The problem is I might have a conflict that day with a job I'm doing filming some stuff for a DVD for my alma matter (irony).

In any case, yeah, Chapman is still my #1 choice but it is killing me waiting this long. And I hope I don't have to give a USC deposit since I'm just waitlisted right now... right? But yeah, with only 15 directors getting in it seems like such a longshot for Chapman.


----------



## cabezon

I received an email last night from Barbara Doyle requesting an interview.  

Anyone else hear anything? Good luck!


----------



## Race_Bannon

Congrats cabezon! what discipline are you? I put my DVD in the mail last friday, so they should receive my reel by Thursday (hopefully). I'm crossing my fingers for an interview!


----------



## cabezon

Thanks Bannon. I'm a producer. You're a director right?


----------



## Race_Bannon

yea -- well, hope to be. What other programs have you applied to?


----------



## solojones

See I interviewed about 3 weeks ago and sent them my reel 2 weeks ago... so still taking a while to hear back. Arrrg


----------



## filmdazzle

Hi All!  I've been reading the posts on this site for a while and have finally decided to join.  I'm anxiously awaiting word from Chapman.  I applied to the cinematography emphasis.  Have any potential future cinematographers been accepted yet?  Have any of you been asked for a reel or any other supporting materials?  I haven't heard a thing yet.  I applied by the February 1 deadline, and my Web Advisor status has said "Decision Pending" since February 10.  It's been great to read everyone's thoughts on this forum, but of course, I'm especially interested to hear from the cinematographers.  It's great to meet you all!


----------



## filmgirl54

I have an interview scheduled for directing emphasis. I am very nervous!! Any advice??


----------



## Xijjix

> Originally posted by filmgirl54:
> I have an interview scheduled for directing emphasis. I am very nervous!! Any advice??



I interviewed last week for the directing emphasis and there is absolutely nothing to be nervous about.  I wore a button up and a tie and I was overdressed.  The interview was very casual, but not necessarily easy.  My interviewer asked me questions about my reel, movies I'd like to make, and my interviewer even asked the "tell me about yourself" question.  Just be yourself, go in knowing what kind of movies you'd like to make, and have some questions about the school ready.  Don't be nervous, if you're passionate about movies just let that come out and everything will probably go smoothly from there.


----------



## MovieTeller

Some of this is redundent, but this was my experience when I was interviewed and I'm now a first year director. 
When interviewing with Chapman I would recommend (as obvious as it sounds) to relax and be yourself. Enjoy the experience. A few things that might be asked are "why Chapman?" and it's best to have an answer that expands beyond the new facilities. You'll probably be asked what sort of movie you want to make. And I agree with Xijjix about having questions about Chapman and it's program. 

Best of luck to you all. I know first hand how daunting and stressful this process can be, but in my opinion it's worth it.


----------



## solojones

I was a little nervous, but the interview was a great experience. Very relaxed, very getting-to-know-you. I didn't think about my answers ahead of time but managed to just sort of have an honest conversation about my philosophies on film and what appealed to me about Chapman. 

I felt like we sort of got off on some tangents because of topics that came up that seemed to be of interest to both myself and the interviewer (the writer/director issue, my interest in television as well as film). However, obviously those are still relevant. So you might just wind up talking about things that aren't set questions but are still important. It's a convo. Relax and enjoy it.

BTW, I called Chapman again last Friday (they'd told me to) and checked in again. They told me that NO DECISIONS for the grad film school are going out until the beginning of April. So I was told to call this Friday if I hadn't heard yet (which I probably won't have yet). My guess would be *maybe* the end of this week, but most likely next week is when people will start hearing. 

However, it's rolling admissions so it's kind of hard to know. I'm hoping that since I had my interview so early (February), that might mean that I'd hear back one way or another early on... I hope. The ironic thing is I'm still debating whether or not to go to the USC Admitted Students thing this Friday, too (Spring admit)...


----------



## Fox

Hello, Solojones, you applied to the director emphasis, didn't you? Have they so far only interview directors and producers? or only people in CA?
best of luck to all of applicants


----------



## Xijjix

Fox-

I am from the East Coast and they asked me for an interview.  I did apply for the Director's emphasis, so I don't know if they are interviewing only directors/producers.  I read the thread for last year's acceptances, and they seemed to indicate that many of those accepted into editing/cine etc. did not interview.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Xijjix - When did they ask you to send in your demo reel? I was asked 2 fridays ago and I think my DVD got there last wednesday or thursday. How long did it take them to call you for the interview once (or if) your reel was sent in?


----------



## Xijjix

I got the reel request March 3, I sent it next day air that day.  They asked me for the interview on the the 4th, which I thought was a result of my demo, but then the next week when I was working out the details my interviewer asked if I had sent the demo yet.  Apparently it takes some time for them to process the demo.  I had my interview on the 17th, and my interviewer had seen it by then.  Hope that helps, good luck.


----------



## Race_Bannon

That helps a lot, thanks.     Good luck to you as well!


----------



## ninth_solstice

I had my interview with Gil Bettman on the phone last night, it went really well and he was very complimentary so I feel good about it!


----------



## ProfUnrath

Hey, guys; I haven't been part of the Chapman discussion, but I did apply for Screenwriting.  I never did an interview, but got a call tonight that said my application was forwarded to the "powers that be" and that I could expect an admission call later in the week.  (Well, I believe the caveat was "as long as we don't find out anything horrible about you," or something like that.)

Anyway, I thought I'd mention it if it helps anybody else gauge where things are at.


----------



## tabbycat

thanks for the info Prof!
interesting that they're calling not with an admission decision, but to tell you that they're going to make a decision soon.... guess we should keep checking our webadvisor this week, seems like the day of judgement is almost here


----------



## solojones

Just got a call... I've been admitted as a Director at Chapman for the fall


----------



## tabbycat

hooray!! congrats solojones!!!   


ahhh... it begins!!


----------



## tabbycat

just out of curiosity, did your admission status change on webadvisor?


----------



## Manalive

I'm supposed to call Chapman tomorrow. Evidently I made it past the first stage of the admission process, but I don't know where that puts me now or what this phone call is about. Any ideas?


----------



## ProfUnrath

Congrats, Solo!


----------



## solojones

My admissions status has yet to change on webadvisor. What happened was I had called once a week for the past three weeks (since I heard back about being waitlisted at USC) to check on my status. They've been telling me to call each Friday. Well, evidently the admissions people knew I'd called and wanted to make sure to let me know I was in (maybe before the USC admitted students thing this Friday...)

I found out via a phone call from the prof I interviewed with. He said the admissions office was a little behind on paperwork, so evidently they've already made some decisions, they just haven't processed them yet. I was told my paperwork would hopefully be in the mail tomorrow. So I'm hoping I'll be able to get that this week and send in my deposit and whatnot. I'm guessing my webadvisor status will change when they mail the letter.

So, yeah, I think if you have already interviewed and sent in a reel, then you might want to give them a call and see if you can get any info out of them. Pays to be persistent I think. Manalive, is that where you are in your admin process?

Can't wait to hear about who else gets in  Good luck!


----------



## Fox

Congrats to you, solojones!!! that's awesome!

wow, you called the office once a week. I'm wondering when we editors will get the call or admission decisions from Chapman...I didn't get an interview request. hope that's not a bad sign.

anyone think I should give the admission office a call? or where should I call to find out the results? Thanks


----------



## solojones

What happened was I called them just after I got my USC waitlist/spring acceptance letter, and they told me to call back in a week. So I did, and was told to call back in another week. So I wasn't bugging them or doing anything other than what they told me. But I was letting them know I was very interested in hearing from them ASAP because I had the USC decision pending as well.

I don't think they interview editors, sound editors, or cinematographers. My brother's a second-year cine and he was never interviewed. He also was one of the ones who advised me to call them once I got my letter from USC, because he did the same thing when he was accepted to LMU and still waiting on Chapman. That helped him hear back sooner.

I would call the admissions office and ask for the grad film person (Eva I think is her name). It can't hurt to just check in. Either they know or they'll just tell you to wait a week.


----------



## Xijjix

Congratulations solojones, I hope that I'll be joining you in the Fall, but at this point I have absolutely no idea.  If you could do me (and I assume everyone else) a favor and let us know when your online status changes, that would be amazing.  I emailed my interviewer today, and he said I should know within two weeks, so I guess there might still be some waiting to do...


----------



## cabezon

Hey Xijjix good luck! When did you interview? What discipline?


----------



## trjnmonkey

> I'm wondering when we editors will get the call or admission decisions from Chapman



Hey Fox,

Editors won't necessarily get a phone call. If a decision has been made, and you call them, they might be able to tell you your status. I'm a 1st year editor  I found out about my acceptance last year by calling. The letter arrived a few weeks later.

Hope that helps...


----------



## Manalive

I just got off the phone with the Chapman professor who read my stuff and I'm on the "strong contender" list, apparently. I'm supposed to call back in a week if I haven't heard back from Chapman by then.


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by trjnmonkey:
> 
> Editors won't necessarily get a phone call.




good to know...personally I don't have any reason to need to know right away (other than impatience ) and call in, but I'm going to stop staring at my phone and obsessively-compulsively check the mail instead.


----------



## Xijjix

> Originally posted by cabezon:
> Hey Xijjix good luck! When did you interview? What discipline?



Thanks, you too.  I interviewed March 17th and I'm trying to get into the director discipline.  My biggest worry is that I'm coming from a highly technical/non film background (I'll be graduating with a B.S. in Chemical Engineering in May) so I have literally no idea what my chances are.  The wait is killing me, but at least I can whine about it with like minded people also anxiously awaiting the outcome.


----------



## filmgirl54

I interviewed for directing on Friday, 27th and it went really well! ( I think?) The professor I interviewed with told me sometime in April they would know, and they were accepting 14 students for directing.

Do you think it's a bad sign he didn't give me a specific week to call back??

And also, have any of you heard about students getting accepted for an alternate choice from what they originally wanted? Just curious?

CONGRATS Solo!


----------



## tabbycat

I'm also curious about the alternate choice... if we don't get in for our first choice, do they look at what we marked as 2 and evaluate for that?  I put sound as my 2nd choice


----------



## solojones

They definitely do. When my brother applied, directing was his first choice and cine was his second. He got in as a cine and decided to go because a couple students get to switch to directing their second year if the profs feel they're qualified... however, my brother really quickly learned he liked cinematography a lot better anyway 

I will definitely keep checking my webadvisor account and will let you guys know when my status on there changes... Even though I got the call I'm still really excited to actually get the physical letter, too, you know? 

Thanks for all the congrats, too, guys. I've been hoping for this program for 4 years now. It means a lot.


So they said they accept 14 directors? Jeez... I feel weird. Does anyone know how many apply?


----------



## Fox

ha, I got an email from Darryl Wharton-Rigby telling me that my file is still with selection committee, they will make a fina decision before the end of April!

I guess editors/sound editors/cinematographers will be given out decisions at last? I've no idea...we are in a waiting game.


----------



## tabbycat

wow.... so we could be in for 4 more weeks of waiting... hmm.


----------



## solojones

My brother says it could be that long but possibly not. I still encourage you to call and ask. Because when I heard, they did say that the paperwork was backed up. I think they've already made a lot of decisions, they just haven't gone out yet.


----------



## Theo

Who did you call to get a status on your app?


----------



## tabbycat

I'm nervous about possibly getting a rejection over the phone.. but the curiosity may get the best of me very soon...


----------



## ninth_solstice

I just talked to a guy called Mark in the admissions department and he said decisions will start going out tomorrow!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## solojones

> Originally posted by Theo:
> Who did you call to get a status on your app?



I just called the main admin office number and asked for the grad film people. 

Good to know decisions will start going out tomorrow. They told me they'd be mailing my stuff this week so yeah, that makes sense. Hopefully it doesn't take them too long to get back to everyone.


----------



## tabbycat

so I think the mail key fell somewhere and now I can't find it.... this isn't good....


----------



## gundyfilms

I just logged into WebAdvisor and indeed, my status has changed.  Considering I wasn't asked for any additional materials or interviewed I'm going to go ahead and assume I can expect a rejection letter.

Looks like I'm going to USC after all!  It's funny, I guess, that the school I thought I had the least chance at getting into was the only one that accepted me.


----------



## 41000

I applied to Chapman REALLY late. Does this late deadline really mean anything. From the sounds of it, it seems like they have made a lot of decisions. Is there anyone who is a current grad student that applied late in the game last year?


----------



## tabbycat

no status change for me yet...


----------



## Race_Bannon

Same here. No change on webadvisor for me. Do you think that the scheduled maintenance on the website this evening has anything to do with decisions?


----------



## filmgirl54

same here. No status change yet.


----------



## Bware

Wow, you guys are really antsy about this, huh?

haha, I can't remember if I was like this a year ago waiting to hear from Chapman (although I got my letter in mid March).

41000, I didn't apply late, but there are a few people in the program who did apply late, and were subsequently admitted late.  I don't know how their admission process works with the late vs. priority deadline (it might only affect the way they hand out grants/fellowships).  I think there were a few "rounds" of admissions (but again, I'm not sure) where they would admit a bunch of people, then go through and admit people under their second choices, and then another round for waitlisted people for students that were admitted but chose not to enroll.

No harm in calling and asking, I suppose.  It also might depend on how late you're talking about.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## tabbycat

antsy, maybe. very very curious.. yes.  But you know what they say, curiosity killed the cat.

See, and my username's tabbycat.

hehe... heh.


...


----------



## Fox

ha, I'm just curios too! tabbycat, are we the only two editor applicants here? I will inform you when I hear anything...

But just as their email told me, the admission will be give out before the end of this month...We probably have to wait a couple of more weeks. I've no idea what they meant by saying my application is still with the selection committee...worry about this.


----------



## Bware

Hah, ok, "curious," my mistake .

I'm a current editor at Chapman, so if you have any questions about that emphasis, feel free to ask.


----------



## solojones

My status still hasn't changed, nor has my letter arrived yet. They said they'd try to mail it this week. I'm guessing it'll get here next week maybe? I never like using webadvisor.

It's really cool to hear from some current Chapman students on here. Hopefully I'll be getting to know some of you in person before long


----------



## Fox

Thanks for sharing this with us, Solojones.

I guess I need to call Chapman and figure it out on early Tuesday morening in Beijing, since it is weekend now. I hate the 15-hour time difference. So I just call the admission office number on Dodge Film's website?


----------



## Kmegstacey

Gosh i havent even gotten my web password thingie from chapman.  blah. i just want to know! hahah good luck guys. im an undergrad btw


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by Fox:
> ha, I'm just curios too! tabbycat, are we the only two editor applicants here? I will inform you when I hear anything...



same here, I'll let you know!  no status change yet, no letter (we found our mail key)


----------



## solojones

> Originally posted by Fox:
> Thanks for sharing this with us, Solojones.
> 
> I guess I need to call Chapman and figure it out on early Tuesday morening in Beijing, since it is weekend now. I hate the 15-hour time difference. So I just call the admission office number on Dodge Film's website?



I don't know which one they have listed on the website there. I just called the main line which was 1-888-CUAPPLY and asked for the grad film person (her name is Eva). I'd talked to her a couple times during my application process so she knew who I was.


----------



## tabbycat

Fox, if you call, let me know if they've made your decision yet... not sure, but maybe that would mean they have all editing spaces decided? or it could be completely random.  Either way, it would probably get me to call in..


----------



## Fox

Hey, Tabbycat

I called their admission office this morning, which was about 4:20pm L.A time on Monday. and the woman, I think it's Eva told me that the earliest notifications will start in mid April till the summer...I guess April 15 is what they are saying? I don't know why it could be so late...I don't know what to do with my UT Austin acceptance.


----------



## tabbycat

interesting... hmm is your UT Austin deposit refundable?  Or can you ask them for an extension?  It's weird that Chapman would be so far behind the other schools that are asking people to send their deposits already.


----------



## solojones

Yeah I don't get it and I fear it's going to hurt them. They are probably going to miss out on some good students who have to decide before they even hear from Chapman... annoying.

Personally, I need my letter because I have to send a copy of it to an outside scholarship I applied to. And the weird thing is they told me they were sending it last week.


----------



## Mjmarino

Hey Guys,

Just recently found this forum. I also just got into the Directing program at Chapman. Found out on April Fools Day and almost had a heart attack thinking someone was messing with me. I applied pretty early so I am assuming that's why I found out as early as I did. I also haven't gotten anything in the mail yet and my application status only just went on the website. I called the office to find out if they still needed an interview since I never gave one, but they were really unable to give me much information and told me to just wait for a letter.

As of right now though, I was wondering how people feel about the town and where students typically live? I am trying to plan a trip to the west coast soon to visit the area, but I am still curious as to what current students typically choose to do in terms of living arrangements and such.

Well, good luck guys.


----------



## ninth_solstice

Wow, I just found out that I've gotten into the Directing program too. I feel insane lol. 

Hey there Mjmarino, I'm planning a trip to California next week in fact...super short notice as I'm coming from London but I want to attend the Women In Focus event on the 17th. I'm looking into Long Beach as I heard it's not far away and still cosmopolitan. Do any current Chapman students live there or recommend it?


----------



## AshleyM

When did you reply, exactly?

Thanks for the info.



> Originally posted by Mjmarino:
> Hey Guys,
> 
> Just recently found this forum. I also just got into the Directing program at Chapman. Found out on April Fools Day and almost had a heart attack thinking someone was messing with me. I applied pretty early so I am assuming that's why I found out as early as I did.


----------



## Mjmarino

> Originally posted by AshleyM:
> When did you reply, exactly?
> 
> Thanks for the info.



I applied a week after the priority deadline because I just barely missed it.

And congrats ninth_solstice! Long Beach doesn't sound like a bad idea, but hopefully other people will know better. I can't even imagine what it's like doing all of this from London! I feel like its hard enough just being on the east coast haha.


----------



## Maijodojo

I have a question that is off-topic and possibly stupid, but I figure I should ask it where people will respond.

I am hoping to go to film school in a few years, and Chapman seems like it would be a great school. The thing is, I will most likely be married to my girlfriend at that point (at least that is the plan at the moment) and she would probably be attending USC assuming we end up in LA. Is that a reasonable idea or is Chapman so far away from USC that it would create big issues?

Thanks very much for any response.


----------



## Fox

Hey, everyone, especially tabbycat!!

I'm admitted to the MFA editing program today on April 7!!!!! my webadvisor status changed to admission approved, so I called the office and asked for admission advisor. I think it's Eva.

They said they are going to send me the admission letter by FedEx tomorrow. and we need to confirm in 2 weeks.

Congratulation for everyone else who got accepted!!!


----------



## Perry

Howdy! 

Thanks go out to everyone who've worked in the name of sanity. Especially Fox and solojones. These past few weeks would have been unbearable if y'all(I'm a Texan it had to be said at least once) hadn't been keeping us updated. 

I applied to the Dual MBA/MFA Producing program. I submitted the application on January 10th; my admission status changed to file complete on February 6th. I interviewed with Barbara Doyle on March 27th. Today April 7th it reads Admission Approved!!!! I look forward to working with all of you. 

Oh! I'll be in town on Friday April 17th for the thesis film screening. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## MikeSter4

Wait, so admission approved means you got in?


----------



## Perry

MikeSter4

I would assume so. I'll let you know when the letter arrives but it makes sense to me.


----------



## MikeSter4

Thanks.  My admission status says the same as yours.  Now I'm just wondering if I got into my first or second choice discipline.


----------



## cabezon

Congrats guys, I look forward to seeing you in class. 

MikeSter - it should say your discipline in your webadvisor. To the left of your admission status.


----------



## filmdazzle

Hi, all!  I checked my Web Advisor today, and it also says Admission Approved.  I guess that means I got in too, but I'm trying not to let myself get excited until I see an official acceptance letter as well as financial aid package.  I have to admit, though, I am a little excited.  I feel so honored.  I applied for the cinematography emphasis, btw.  Good luck to you all, and let's hope that admission approved means that we're actually in.  I can't wait to get that letter!


----------



## MikeSter4

Alright, well this day is awesome!  Haha.

Another question what exactly is a MFA.FTP.MFA degree?  What is FTP?


----------



## gundyfilms

"Decision Complete" must mean rejection. Oh well...


----------



## Fox

To MakeSter, my program is MFA.FP.ER MFA in Film Production with Editing Emphasis. I guess it's only the shortened name of whatever our program is. What discipline did you apply to? 

Congrats to everyone who has got in! can't wait to work with all of you! I hope I can see more editors accpted soon. btw, I'm from Beijing, China. if you want to learn Chinese, just ask me for help! LOL


----------



## MikeSter4

^^^
I've been reading last years posts and it sounds like "Decision complete" is the same as wait-listing.  So, you still have a chance.  Good Luck.


----------



## MikeSter4

Fox,
Thanks.  It is FTP = Film and TV Producing.


----------



## SimAlex

i've been approved (presumably accepted?) for screenwriting. i would say it's a very safe bet i won't be going, though ... i think. lol.


----------



## AshleyM

Why not?



> Originally posted by SimAlex:
> i've been approved (presumably accepted?) for screenwriting. i would say it's a very safe bet i won't be going, though ... i think. lol.


----------



## Carebear

hmm, i haven't heard. i think it's safe to assume rejection


----------



## Fox

SimAlex, where are you going for screenwriting? Columbia?


----------



## SimAlex

> SimAlex, where are you going for screenwriting? Columbia?



i'll give you a clue: Longhorns.


----------



## Fox

Congrats, SimAlex!!!! hehe....I love Austin...sorry I can't work with you in Texas. But I will meet you there some time this year. I got loads of friends in Texas, I might visit them in the winter. 

I thought you were waitlisted by it? hehe...omg, Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Xijjix

> Originally posted by Carebear:
> hmm, i haven't heard. i think it's safe to assume rejection



First off, congratulations to those who have gotten in.  Second, I'm in the same boat as you Carebear, I haven't heard anything, but I'm hoping that doesn't necessarily mean rejection.  Last year, from reading the old thread, their euphemism for rejection was something like "Please contact the Department where you applied" or something along those lines.  Hopefully decision pending still means decision pending.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey guys, I checked webadvisor and my status changed from "decision pending" yesterday to "admission approved" today. So I guess I'm in as well!!!


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by Fox:
> Hey, everyone, especially tabbycat!!
> 
> I'm admitted to the MFA editing program today on April 7!!!!!



YAY FOX!!    Congrats!!!

Sadly my webadvisor still says decision pending.  But since I had some issues with getting all my supporting materials in, and some of my stuff was late, that could be why.  or I could be rejected.  Or waitlisted.  Or any number of things.

My wait continues!


----------



## ninth_solstice

Congratulations to everyone that got in! For everyone else still waiting, best of luck  x


----------



## Coop

Well, still waiting here...


----------



## Jayimess

Congrats to everyone's acceptances rolling in...

I would like to send a special CONGRATS to Cabezon.  Dude, you and redic (who will head off to USC this fall) show people on this site that determination pays.


YAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## tabbycat

yes, congrats to everyone! good to know the acceptances are finally coming in and people can make their decisions. 


just curious, has anyone received an official rejection or waitlisting yet, or just acceptances so far?


----------



## Race_Bannon

OK, so I'm really confused. I just called admissions to ask about what "admission approved" really meant on webadvisor. They said that the status change only means that a decision has been made and that a letter has been sent out.

Then I asked if the status "admission approved" was used for both those accepted and rejected. She said that those rejected would also receive a "status change", but didn't indicate what. So I left the conversation a little confused, to say the least. 

Is anyone certain that "admission approved" means acceptance? Or do we all just have to wait for that letter to arrive?


----------



## Xijjix

Race_Bannon, that would be awful if Admission Approved meant acceptance and rejection.  I can't imagine someone making the web admission system and thinking it'd be a good idea to use the word "approved" to mean both.

For those who still have "Decision Pending", I called Eva Yen today.  She indicated this does not mean rejection, it just literally means the decision is still pending.


----------



## Race_Bannon

I just wanted to make sure. And after all that hard work applying, I guess I wanted to hear someone tell me "you're in".


----------



## tabbycat

yeah, that WOULD be really weird if "admission approved" meant possible rejection.  I mean, the words are "admission" as in getting in, and "approved" as in, "yes".  Ha, I put way too much thought into that.
Though, at least on my webadvisor, it says decisions will not be made available thru webadvisor.. so who knows?

Weird they couldn't just tell you for sure over the phone, race_bannon.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Yeah I know, weird. But there's no way 'admission approved' would mean anything other than you're accepted. So we shouldn't worry and look forward to that acceptance letter!


----------



## Blakeh

hey all- 

I've been watching from the sidelines for a while, eagerly (more often anxiously) waiting for good news, like everybody here. 

I applied to the directing emphasis at Chapman before the priority deadline (mid-january'ish), but only last week got a request for a reel, which I sent in, and and interview, which I'm still waiting on. 

Has anybody here interviewed with Jeff McCracken?

Best of luck to everybody, and hopefully we'll all be getting that good news sooner than later.


----------



## filmgirl54

Hey guys. Congrats to everyone that has been accepted!!

My webadvisor still saying "decision pending" (directing emphasis) 

I also called and talked to Eva yesterday, and she said the same thing. She told me that literally means a decision has not yet been made. Hopefully soon.


----------



## ninth_solstice

Hey guys, when I spoke to Eva she said my status said 'admission approved' and I drew a blank and then backtracked...I remember saying 'Sorry, did you just say I had been accepted??' and she started laughing and said 'yes' lol. I had to explain I went into shock lol so anyhoo, admission approved means accepted.


----------



## filmdazzle

I'll confirm the same thing.  My status changed yesterday to "Admission Approved".  So today, I emailed Eva asking if that means that I am accepted, and she emailed back saying that I, indeed, am accepted.  Yay!  She also said that they were sending out the official acceptance letter today, so hopefully I'll have that by the end of the week.

I also asked about financial aid.  I'm not sure if I can go to Chapman if all I'm being offered is loans, no matter how much I want to go, so it's an important next step for me.  Eva gave me the financial aid office number, and I called and talked to a woman there.  She said they had no information yet, except that they had received my FAFSA application and told me to call back in a week.  The lady on the phone also said that fellowship information (i.e. whether I got one or not) should be included with the official acceptance letter, although she didn't sound totally sure about that.  So, that's what I know.  I hope that helps.  I really look forward to meeting you guys someday, and I wish good luck to all those still waiting on a decision.


----------



## solojones

Lol, I feel kind of bad for unleashing everyone on Eva now  Oh well.

I'm really hoping for all your sakes that Admission Approved means accepted. FWIW, my status just changed to that today, too, and I already know I got in... I feel like it means accepted but maybe wait for your letters? At least now the letters should be in the mail! 

To whoever asked if it was possible to go to Chapman while your girlfriend/future wife goes to USC... yeah. You can always live somewhere between the two. Maybe northern Orange County somewhere.


----------



## AshleyM

I just checked right now and mine says "Admission Approved".  I applied in January.

On another topic, I read that someone here is from London.  So, does anyone here know what the reputation of the UK NFTS (National Film and Television School) is? I've rolled around the idea of going there. From their website, they seem to be a good school, but that's kinda the point of a school's own website, right?


----------



## Fox

Congrats to everyone who got in! Tabbycat, just hang in there! I've been worrying a lot whether I would end up in UT Austin. Now I'm really reliefed that I'm going to OC very soon. I would love to see you in Chapman!

Well, when I called Eva yesterday and asked if I was in by seeing the status change-admission approved, and she told me I was admitted to the editing program. I got shocked too!! and I couldn't believe what I heard and I asked her again....LOL

but she did tell me that the information about fellowship will be given out next week.

She told me that in two weeks we need to confirm our acceptance and drop &1,000 deposit to reserve the place. Tha't the biggest amount of deposit I've ever heard from all the schools I applied....


----------



## tabbycat

that IS a big deposit...  

no status change today


----------



## cabezon

$1000 deposit? Geez.... I don't even think I have that much to spare. Wow. We'll see. 

Anyone get their official acceptance letter yet?


----------



## filmdazzle

I haven't yet, but I hope to receive it by the end of the week since they said they were sending it out yesterday.

Does anyone know how much it costs to go to Chapman per year or per semester so we know what to plan for financially?  Also, when do Fall classes start?  Any keys to finding cheap apartments in safe areas?


----------



## filmdazzle

Well, here's what I've managed to find on Chapman's website, so that answers one question:

How much does the program cost?

Following are approximate total tuition costs for the Conservatory programs:

    * MA in Film Studies tuition will be about $27,105.  This is a 2-year program.
    * MFA in Film Production tuition will be about $75,000.  The basic production costs for all films, including the thesis, are included in the tuition and fees.  This is a 3-year program.          
    * MFA in Screenwriting, MFA in Production Design, and MFA in Film and Television Producing tuition will be about $48,000.  These are 2-year programs.

See the Supplemental Application for Conservatory of Motion Pictures for up to date cost, detailed course and unit listings for each program.

What kind of financial aid is available through the Conservatory of Motion Pictures?

A limited amount of Conservatory Fellowships are given to incoming students who are eligible for regular admission and have submitted outstanding applications before the priority deadline of February 1. These fellowships are in the form of a tuition offset, renewable up to three years. Granting of awards is based upon the materials already included in the application. No additional form is needed.

Graduate teaching assistantships are typically awarded to outstanding current students at the beginning of the fall and spring semesters.  These positions when available are posted in the student employment office.


----------



## next_nicole_k

Hi everyone!

I know I'm a bit late to post on here, but I've been a on again off again part of the studentfilms.com site since...high school? Anyway I just had a status change to "admission accepted" to Chapman and luckily found this wonderful thread via google. It's so funny that I'm an Austinite moving to go to Chapman, while some of you guys are coming here to Austin to go to UT! (You guys will love Austin, by the way...I know I will miss it!)

Anyway, I thought that it might be fun if we could do a little forum mixer or something when we all get out there, I'd really love to get to know some fellow students, especially since we'll all be in the same boat! Let me know if any of you think that sounds like a fun idea...I'm in the screenwriting program, btw.


----------



## filmdazzle

I'm always down for a good party.  I'm from Texas, too.  I'll be in the cinematography program.  Congrats on your acceptance.  Texans in the house!


----------



## ilikealliteration

I got an acceptance letter for Chapman's screenwriting program today! Buuuuuut I am already pretty set on going to USC.


----------



## cabezon

I got my official acceptance letter to the producing program at Chapman, which I plan to attend. Feels good to have a hard copy. Now I gotta drop my 1k deposit. It hurts the bank account but at least now I can focus on the task ahead. 

To everyone who is still hoping and waiting good luck and keep fighting.


----------



## Fox

Hey, Congrats to all the Texans! I got accepted to UT Austin, but I'm definitely going to Chapman!    btw, I'll be in the cinematography discipline. I've got loads of great friends in Texas and spent one summer in Cleburne. So plz count me as a half Texan, or one quarter of a Texan! hahah

ah, cabezon, do you know when the official letter got sent out? they told me they would send me by FedEx to Beijing, but I haven't gotten it yet..I'm leaving for Shanghai to shoot next week.....I think the admission office is on holiday since Friday, the easter holiday?


----------



## Fox

emm, guys, can I know when the Easter holiday started in the US? sorry, I don't quite know about the western holiday traditions. I sent Eva an email on Friday but she didn't reply to me. I guess Chapman is on holiday now....what about Monday? are you still on vacation?


----------



## skipper

Fox - it depends a lot on the school. The population of my undergrad school was a good mix of Christian and Jewish, so we always had off the Thursday and Friday before Easter weekend - the Jewish Passover begins Wednesday at sundown and lasts until Thursday at sundown; in the Christian church, there's Holy Thursday and Good Friday, but many people don't get off work or out of school for these. 

It wouldn't surprise me if Chapman had off on Friday. But if they didn't it's possible that she just didn't get a chance to reply before the weekend. 

I know of some public grade schools that have off on Monday (Easter Monday) but I'm not sure about colleges and universities (mine was never closed on Monday).

I don't know how quickly she usually answers, but unless she's on an extended vacation I would say she should get back to you by Tuesday or Wednesday.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fox

Thank you very much, skipper! 
have you got accepted by Chapman yet? Hope all is well with you! Happy Easter!


----------



## skipper

I haven't heard anything from Chapman yet (I applied to the Screenwriting program). I'll probably start pestering them this week, because I have to send a decision to another school soon. This is frustrating!!!


----------



## ProfUnrath

Hey, guys; Happy Easter.  I hope everyone's having a great weekend.

I got my acceptance letter to Chapman Screenwriting in the mail yesterday!  I was told I wouldn't hear anything until a phone call next week, so this came as a bit of a surprise...


----------



## AshleyM

My Web Advisor status changed sometime last week, but I haven't received the official letter yet.  Has anyone received notification of fellowships?  I've read on here that those should be coming on the acceptance letters, so I'm wondering.  Thanks!


----------



## cabezon

Ashley - I received my letter yesterday and there wasn't anything about a fellowship on it. (I hope I get one)  But it did say that they would be sending us more stuff in the coming weeks regarding financial aid, our first assignment and so on. 

I think they want us to cough up that 1k depsoit check before they give us anything


----------



## filmdazzle

Is anyone else annoyed that we're expected to cough up a non-refundable $1000 deposit before we even know if we're getting a fellowship, i.e. if we can even afford to go or not?  I say that we all start bugging the financial aid office for a better answer than that.  I'm not meaning to stir up trouble or sound ungrateful, but it just seems ridiculous to me that we don't know about fellowships along with the acceptance (or shortly thereafter).


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by Fox:
> Hey, Congrats to all the Texans! I got accepted to UT Austin, but I'm definitely going to Chapman!    btw, I'll be in the cinematography discipline.



Hey Fox!  Was cinematography your second choice?  Did you get accepted for editing too but get a choice of either editing or cinematography?  Just curious 
haven't checked to see if I have a status change today, thinking no since it's easter sunday here, I'll just check my snail mail when I get back into town...


----------



## Fox

oh, tabbycat, I'm so sorry that I got you confused! no no..I was admitted into the editing program....I dont know why I wrote cinematography discipline  I guess It's because I saw filmdazzle posted that he/she was a admitted cinematography Texan, then I dont know why I forget I got into editing actually...

sorry, I must have lost my mind at that moment! all I was thinking about is they were Texans! LOL


----------



## MikeSter4

I was informed by family members that I received my acceptance letter for Producing.  Pretty excited and would love to get to know you guys more - possibly find a place together or something.  

In Vegas now working as a corporate relations coordinator for the CineVegas film festival.  If any of you visit here - IM me and we'll try to meet up.


----------



## Fox

Best of Luck tabbycat. I really hope to work with you at Chapman U! 

I sort of didn't choose an alternative discipline, coz I didn't know what I want to do except for editing in Chapman! LOL...I just randomly chose producing, but I think I would definitely get rejected if I didn't get into editing.


----------



## Fox

I just got my acceptance letter by FedEx 1 minute ago!!!! Yeah!!! I love FedEx! LOL at least I can try to finish everything before I fly to Shanghai


----------



## filmdazzle

Congrats, Fox!  Btw, I'm a she.


----------



## Fox

Congrats to you too, filmdazzle! btw, I am a she too! hehe Fox is just my nickname, my Chinese name is too difficult for you guys to pronounce..but I will try to teach you that when we meet in summer! haha

maybe we can consider travel back to Texas together during Christmas!


----------



## Bware

Just got back from a shoot, saw some questions I can answer, but don't remember who asked them.

If you don't want to pay the deposit until finding out more financial aid info, call the grad department and ask for an extension.  They were pretty helpful with me last year when I asked for an extension so I could fly out and see the school (they wanted the deposit a week after I received my letter).

Our spring break happened to fall this past week this year, I don't know if it's like that every year though.  It doesn't matter much, because we spent the entire break shooting our end-of-the-year projects.  We shot on Palm Sunday, Good Friday, Passover (both nights) and today, Easter... so even though the general University (Chapman) may plan a break around Easter, don't expect the film program to care much about religious holidays.  Frankly, I can't wait to go back to class tomorrow so I can get a break from my break.

It's a lot of fun, but also a lot of work...  Then again, if you don't want to be making movies, why are you applying to film school?   

Congrats to everyone who's been accepted so far, and good luck to everyone who hasn't heard yet!


----------



## Fox

Bware, thank you for sparing time to answer our questions. I'm still waiting for your detailed message about the editing program


----------



## filmdazzle

Yes, Bware, thanks a lot for the advice on filing an extension with financial aid.  I just might do that.

Fox, I have a notoriously difficult name, too, so I feel you.  Travel back to Texas sounds good...if we get a break, that is.   Can't wait!


----------



## Fox

I finally saw my official admission letter togniht after I got out of bureau. I got into the editing program, but it's a conditional offer because I haven't graduated from university yet. Anyone got an admission letter like mine? It says I need to send in my transcript with my degree posted on it. Anyway, I will send in the 1k deposit first...

Tabbycat, I want to be classmate with you!!!


----------



## Kalie14

Hello all!  I've been reading about all your acceptances but still hadn't heard anything, so I decided to call Chapman today and they said I should be receiving a letter "very soon" and it will be something I "will like a lot." So I'm thinking acceptance? But I have no status change on my web advisor and still no letter.  Anyway, I just wanted to provide some hope for others who haven't heard.  I'm a W last name, not sure if that makes a difference too.


----------



## skipper

Kalie, do you know who you spoke with at Chapman? I just called the 888-CU-APPLY number and all they said was that decisions will be sent out mid-April through May.


----------



## tabbycat

nothin' yet! no status change, no snail mail.  I'm too stubborn to call in, it probably helps that I haven't heard from AFI either.


----------



## notroberttowne

According to the website, the deadline for applications isn't until May 1st, so maybe nothing much'll come out of the office until after that.  I'm actually considering, once I hear back from the financial aid office, sending in an application next week...


----------



## tabbycat

that's a good point, nrt... personally I didn't meet the priority deadline because of a couple supporting items, my app wasn't complete until march.  So maybe priority decisions have been made but the rest of us need to wait until may?  anyone who applied for the priority deadline NOT hear back yet? (or anyone who didn't apply priority, who DID hear back?)


----------



## skipper

I'm pretty sure I got mine there before the priority deadline, but it was the equivalent of sliding a paper under the door after the professor has left for the day. I sent some stuff really last minute and when I called to ask about it they said that as long as everything was postmarked before the deadline it wouldn't affect my priority status...so hopefully that person knew what they were talking about!

Either way, I haven't heard anything yet.


----------



## Kalie14

Hey skipper, I called the front desk at Dodge and then was transferred somewhere else in the department and spoke to a guy, but can't remember his name.  I still haven't received a letter in the mail though, so I don't really know what to think about that.


----------



## Carebear

I'm in for Screenwriting! Can't wait to meet everyone in the fall


----------



## tabbycat

I finally decided to call Chapman, asked if I could check my decision status over the phone.. they told me no, that I have to wait for the mail.  I didn't even give them my name or tell them that my status hadn't changed on webadvisor.  Am I going about this wrong?  I called the admissions office 888-CU-APPLY.


----------



## cabezon

Congrats Carebear!

@ tabbycat and everyone else who is waiting... try emailing them. It might work. I emailed them and I found out I was admitted before I received my official letter.

Doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## tabbycat

good idea cabezon.. did you just email dodge college (at) chapman dot edu?


----------



## cabezon

No I emailed Eva, the grad admissions assistant, if you look thru the graduate admissions contact page it says there.


----------



## tabbycat

oh yes.. I think I was corresponding with her re: my missing app stuff... if I havent' heard by tomorrow I"ll try that. thanks!


----------



## cabezon

Good luck.


----------



## Fox

Hey, cabezon, have you sent in your deposit and confirmation letter yet? I'm sending out mine by FedEx today. btw, did you get my private msg?  

since I'm in a hurry to finish the confirmation process, so this is what I heard back from Eva.  *Fellowships notifications are usually sent out a few weeks after acceptances. * so I guess they would do so after we send in the deposit so they won't waste their fund? 

everyone who hasn't gotten the application decision just hang in there! I have been through painful waiting as you all.


----------



## Schmanna17

Got my acceptance letter to the Production Design program this weekend! Also, I was able to view my Financial Aid award through Web Advisor tonight, even though I just sent in my deposit yesterday morning (from TX, via snail mail). Hope that it isn't just a misleading glitch and it helps some of you out.

I'm so glad this site was around when I was trying to figure out what Admission Approved actually meant. Good luck to everyone and I'm looking forward to meeting you guys in a few months!


----------



## cabezon

I just viewed my financial aid award letter through my web advisor. Was anyone blown away at the amount of loans we're gonna have to take? Man...

Did anyone receive a fellowship? I was hoping to get a piece of that pie but I guess I got left out.


----------



## Race_Bannon

I'm still waiting to receive my acceptance package for directing. But I guess I have to take in account the holiday weekend. I guess my status only changed last wednesday and I'm in London... But I checked webadvisor this morning and I was able to view my financial aid package online. It's the first written proof that I got in! 

I'm not 100% yet, but I think I'm going to Chapman! I just have to decide whether or not I want to spend the next 3 years in California or Singapore. But I'm leaning towards CA... 

I can't wait to meet you guys. This is sweet!


----------



## filmdazzle

I was definitely blown away by the amount of loans we're going to have to take out.  That's a lot of debt we're going into.  However, I did just talk to Eva, and she said that no decisions have been made yet as far as fellowships go.  She said it will be at least another 2-3 weeks before we hear anything on fellowships.  So, I talked to financial aid, since they are giving us a 3 week deadline to get back to them, and they said that their deadline is not crucial, and we can wait to hear about fellowships before we get back to them.  If we do get a fellowship, it will automatically lower the amount of PLUS loan we have to take out.  Let's all cross our fingers for free money!


----------



## notroberttowne

Word from the Chapman people is that the priority deadline is largely for undergraduates.  Grad students are no more eligible for acceptance or financial aid applying on either side of the priority deadline.  Fellowships MIGHT be distributed to a certain extent on a basis of date of receipt or acceptance (I spoke to financial aid and they are not the distributors of fellowships).

What this means for me is, it's time to apply to Chapman.  Any tips from those already accepted?


----------



## cabezon

Great news filmdazzle, I'm crossing my fingas.


----------



## Schmanna17

Yeah my WebAdvisor letter only covered my loan eligibility and didn't say anything about fellowships. It's good to know that there's still hope, especially since I'll be buying tons of drafting and model building supplies.


----------



## Carly

Hi all, I've been lurking for a while, but I was just accepted to Chapman's Production Design MFA and decided I should come out of hiding and introduce myself since Chapman is such a small community, and I want to try to get to know people before I get there.

I have dual B.A. degress in Multimedia Design and Documentary Journalism, and I've been working in feature film for 5 years (mainly in Oregon) in props and special FX. However, production design is my true career goal. I really wanted a strong production design program for film, and Chapman seemed to be one of the only schools that separates their curriculum from theater-based design.

I know other threads have discussed people's backgrounds for all film schools, but I'd love to hear what backgrounds other people at Chapman are coming from. 

If anyone here is on facebook, feel free to friend me: http://www.facebook.com/profil...11510553&ref=profile


----------



## MikeSter4

Good idea Carly. 

I am from Salt Lake City.  I graduated from the University of Utah with a film degree and a business minnor.  I have worked in the local film scene over five years.  Beginning with live Spanish television programs leading to national commercials and infomercials.  This experience led me to feature film PA-ing, which brought me quickly to the camera department.  I have worked on several Independant, National Lampoons and Disney movies including High School Musical 2(I had no idea it was going to be so big).

I have also worked for the Sundance Film Festival 2 years in a row, most recently with corporate relations.  This has lead me to seasonal employment with Corp. Relations at the CineVegas Film festival, where I am currently residing for the summer.

looking forward to meeting you guys...

http://www.facebook.com/profil...29001923&ref=profile


----------



## Fox

congrats to all newly admitted students! maybe we should consider renting houses together? btw, how big is the loan for Chapmam? I think their tuition is way cheaper than NYU and AFI, what's the big surprise? you guys are already lucky, I can't even take loans from Chinese banks..we don't have that sort of service


----------



## Race_Bannon

Great idea Carly. 

My name is Nick and I've been chasing this dream for almost 4 years now. I live in London, but am originally from Minnesota. I graduated from a small liberal arts college in Wisconsin last spring and moved to London to work and gain life experience for a year. I also felt it would be a fantastic environment to apply to film school in.  

I also have experience as a film PA. My first ever production was actually a graduate thesis film from Chapman University. They were filming a hockey movie in Minnesota in Jan 06, so I decided to help out. Much to my surprise, they had me on my old hockey skates, helping push a dolly with the key grip from all the Mighty Ducks movies! The job led to a few others and I've been volunteering on films ever since, mostly around the Twin Cities. 

I have a BA in graphic design, but I got into the directing program at Chapman. My college had no film department, so in order to prepare myself for film school, (and to see if I was indeed crazy for having this dream) I made a bunch of "practice" films during undergrad. They were a great way for me to get my feet wet in film, while still getting the most out of my art degree. 

I really look forward to meeting all of you. I can't wait to live and work in a community of like-minded creative people! 

http://www.facebook.com/profil...id=59000054&ref=name


----------



## Fox

Hello everyone.

My name is Xue Yin. I'm an editing fellow. Because this name might be too foreign and too difficult to pronounce for most of you, you guys can call me "Fox". Don't be wrong about this name, I'm actually a girl. This has been my nickname for a long time.  

Well, I am originally from a costal city in China, which is famous for its German buildings and beer. Then I went to college in Beijing, studying digital media arts in the animation school of a very top communication university in China. I didn't do many big film productions like you did, but I did have low budget ones. Film industry in China is pretty good as long as the GDP is growing fast here. but I have done many major events for TV productions and editing here. I worked with CBC and NBC during the Beijing Olympics in the sports presentation team as a vieo editor and broadcasting director. Right now I'm internnig with CNN. We have shot an awesome story about the underground bands in Beijing, which was already aired on CNN International. 

I didn't apply for directing emphasis here in Chapman. but I've been admitted by most other schools as a director fellow. I like the editng program in Chapman. Well, hope we can work together in future and I can be the editor for one of your films!
http://www.facebook.com/home.p...970990&hiq=xue%2Cyin


----------



## Schmanna17

I'll actually be coming to Chapman straight out of undergrad school. I'm attending Texas Christian University in Ft. Worth and will receive a BA in Radio-TV-Film (minor in German) in May. I have a background in art but have been passionate about Production Design for the past 4 years. Unfortunately, I have absolutely no experience on a professional film set, but have volunteered on tons of student projects doing props/set decoration. I have designed a few realized sets for the school, and designed/built models for some theatre classes. Like Carly, I'm excited to have found a non-theatre based production design program (they're just not the same!)

Hit me up on fb:
http://www.facebook.com/profil...18309348&ref=profile

I look forward to meeting you all in the fall!


----------



## Fox

ha, I'm graduating this May too...Schmanna17, can I know if the admission letter you got is conditional? coz they required me to send in my fianl transcript and degree diploma by the end of the first semester.


----------



## Mjmarino

Good Idea,

My name is Mike and I was accepted into the Directing emphasis. I recently graduated from Temple University in Philadelphia, but I am originally from Baltimore. While at school I tried to focus on a little bit of everything, but mainly I've stuck to both writing and directing. Other than that, my experience comes from internships at a few production companies in LA and Philly, some PA'ing on Law Abiding Citizen, Transformers 2, and a couple of local films, helping as crew on student projects, and working on my own stuff. I'm really excited to meet everyone. Lets get a party going on when we all move out to Orange.


----------



## tabbycat

so instead of emailing I called chapman again.. last time I called I asked if I could check my decision status over the phone and they said no. this time I said I had to decide on another school soon so I wanted to check on chapman's decision (a little white lie  ).  They didn't really tell me anything important or new though, just that I WILL get a status change once a decision has been made, and that I will receive that decision 1-2 weeks after THAT.  Luckily (I guess?), I don't really have any reason I can't wait


----------



## Schmanna17

Hi Fox,
My acceptance letter was conditional, but that's completely standard. It's not like they're going to give your spot away to somebody else, they just have to make sure you've actually finished your bachelor's. And they give plenty of time to mail in the transcript.


----------



## Fox

Yeah, my deposit and confirmation letter arrived at Chapman this morning by FedEx. it only took 2 days for them to arrive in the US 

ahh, tabbycat, did you call the admission office number listed on the film department website? if not, please call that, and ask for the admission advisor. She will help you out. I was caught into similar problems, the one who first answered your phone call is actually the frong desk. Well, my friend helped me figure this out! hehe..Thd advisor is very helpful. 

Let us know your results. btw, are you on facebook?


----------



## tabbycat

hmm... I'm not sure if I could find a number on the dodge college website, so I think I just called 1-888-CU-APPLY.  There's probably a better number...


yep, I'm on facebook  if anyone wants to add me, feel free to send me a PM and I'll give you my info


----------



## solojones

I've friend requested some of you on facebook now. Anyway, as I've mentioned, I'm going to Chapman next year as a director. So yeah, I definitely am looking forward to getting to know you all better. Here is my profile:
http://www.facebook.com/profil...65800738&ref=profile

Tabby, can you either PM me your info or just friend request me from that link?


----------



## tabbycat

I added you!


----------



## SharonW

Hello everyone, I've been reading all of your posts. I love this site. I recently was accepted at Chapman (Directing Emphasis) and I'm really excited! I still don't know for sure if I'm going there because I'm international and I need others requirements before going there, but I really hope and want to go there.
Congrats to the ones that were accepted, and to the ones that are waiting HANG IN THERE AND GOOD LUCK! I'm also in facebook so feel free to add me! http://www.facebook.com/home.p...70050272&ref=profile


----------



## cabezon

Since we're all introducing ourselves I'll do my part. Just a little about me: I'm originally from Nor Cal. I've been admitted to Chapman as a producer. I graduated from the University of Hawaii with a BA in Communications. I've been living, working and experiencing life 'off-campus' for just about three years now. 

Most of my experience comes from years of writing screenplays and a few internships. I also produced and directed a few short films in college. My strength is in my writing but since this is 'show biz' I wanted to combine the business and the creative so that's why I'm here to learn about producing.

I look forward to meeting and getting to know all of you, including those of you reading this who are off to other schools. I'll take my chances and follow the links to your facebook pages. If anyone is interested in adding me feel free to PM me so I can give you my info.

This is my second time applying to Chapman (waitlisted last year) so if any of you have been rejected or waitlisted this time around and you're serious about this ambition then I suggest you keep at it and reapply next year... good times.


----------



## tabbycat

hey guys... my status changed... admission approved!!   this means accepted right?? haha.. I tried calling admissions but they must have just left. wow! I... I think i got in! but I"m going to wait til I get a letter of some kind...


----------



## SharonW

Well I was accepted and my admission status says the same!!! So congrats!!!


----------



## solojones

As far as intro Bios go... well my name's Rachel, I just graduated with a BA in English (writing emphasis) in December. I have known I wanted to go into writing/directing since hs, got into Chapman for undergrad but decided I would benefit from more education and life experience first.

I did an intensive semester in LA where I directed 3 shorts and wrote/1stAD-ed for another. Learned a lot of the ins and outs of shooting in LA, permits, casting pro actors, etc. I also interned at Warner Bros. as a script reader for Akiva Goldsman and Hunt Lowry's companies. Great experience  It was interesting, though, because it was during the writer's strike... wound up evalutaing the adaptability of a lot of novels 

Anyway, I want to be a writer/director and have done more writing than directing. I will continue taking writing classes at Chapman (especially for TV, which I'm really interested in). But I knew what I needed the most help in was the directing side, so I'm definitely there to learn that


----------



## tribal dragon

Hello and Congrats to all who have been accepted as fellows into the Chapman Conservatory of Motion Pictures.

I've also been lurking on these boards for the past month or so reading most of everyone's posts which helped me keep my own sanity through this whole process”¦so I thank you all for that! 

Anyways I'm Mel and one of the producing fellows that will be attending Chapman this fall 2009 (I've already sent in my acceptance letter and $1K and currently pondering how much loans to accept.) 

Like Cabezon, I graduated from the University of Hawaii at Manoa with a BA in Cinematic Production.  I've recently worked with some of the current Chapman fellows who were here (Oahu) recently filming their Grad Thesis film and I must say that it was a great experience working with them (One of the reasons Chapman was so high on my list.) 

I've worked on numerous student films including my own which I've produced/directed/written as well, a few of which has screened at HIFF. I've also recently interned with LOST (Season 5).

I'm making the move to LA in mid-June and would like to arrange an informal meet/greet for all the incoming Chapman fellows before we begin the semester (maybe late July/early Aug). Anyone interested in helping me with arrangements your assistance is more than welcome. 

I look forward to meeting all of you later this year. Congrats again!

I'm also on Facebook so if you wanna connect just PM me your info”¦.Mahalos”¦Mel


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by tribal dragon:
> 
> I've recently worked with some of the current Chapman fellows who were here (Oahu) recently filming their Grad Thesis film and I must say that it was a great experience working with them (One of the reasons Chapman was so high on my list.)



That film, among four others, premiered last night..."stones" is its name.

It was beautiful.


----------



## trjnmonkey

Congrats to you all on your acceptance. I'm sure we will be seeing you all soon. During Orientation Week, there are a few social events planned and you will meet a lot of people, including 2nd and 3rd year students. Don't be afraid to say 'hi' to anyone 

Nicole


----------



## cabezon

Hey Mel! Another UH Manoa alumni in the house!  Good to see another Warrior trying to do this film thing. Congrats, I hope to meet you soon.


----------



## tribal dragon

> Originally posted by Jayimess:
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by tribal dragon:
> 
> I've recently worked with some of the current Chapman fellows who were here (Oahu) recently filming their Grad Thesis film and I must say that it was a great experience working with them (One of the reasons Chapman was so high on my list.)



That film, among four others, premiered last night..."stones" is its name.

It was beautiful. </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

I'm jealous. I got to see an earlier cut. I'm sure I'll see the final cut sometime. Would you say that STONES is Sundance worthy?


----------



## Manalive

Hey, got accepted into the Chapman Screenwriting MFA program. I'm definitely going, so I'll see some of you folks in the fall.


----------



## Manalive

Ah, it seems we are introducing ourselves. 

My name is Nolan. I'm a history major at Wheaton College in Illinois - which is a state I'm happy to leave for good. Since I've been interested in screenwriting for a few years, I've also taken a lot of English literature classes here in order to give myself a good solid understanding of stories. I have hardly any film-making experience. I was involved in a couple of class films here at Wheaton, but they're hardly serious and they're certainly not professional. I acted in and helped write a training video for the company I work for last summer, but that's about the extent of my experience. I don't even really understand screenplay format yet - but I'm working on it. So, getting into Chapman was a pleasant surprise. I write a lot and I do a lot of acting and directing for the stage, but that's about it. I'm not a film-guy. I just like stories and I like to write. My five favorite movies are Gladiator, Pan's Labyrinth, Second-hand Lions, Die Hard, and Lawrence of Arabia...in case you're curious.

If you're STILL curious, here's my facebook profile. Feel free to add me.

http://www.facebook.com/home.p...87701594&ref=profile 

And congratulations to everyone else who was accepted.


----------



## solojones

Mel, did you work with a cine student named Diego on that? Just curious, because my bro was telling me about a thesis that shot in Hawaii and Diego's one of his friends.

BTW, do you guys think we should have a Fall '09 Facebook group or something? I'm worried I'm going to have trouble keeping track of who is who. 

Also, isn't life weird? Turns out Nolan and I had a mutual friend on Facebook.


----------



## tribal dragon

> Originally posted by solojones:
> Mel, did you work with a cine student named Diego on that? Just curious, because my bro was telling me about a thesis that shot in Hawaii and Diego's one of his friends.
> 
> BTW, do you guys think we should have a Fall '09 Facebook group or something? I'm worried I'm going to have trouble keeping track of who is who.
> 
> Also, isn't life weird? Turns out Nolan and I had a mutual friend on Facebook.



Yeah, Diego is one of the crew members that made that set enjoyable. If you have a chance to checkout STONES, you should bec I believe it is Sundance worthy.


----------



## ninth_solstice

A Facebook group is a really good idea solo! 

My name's Roxy, I'm a 22 year-old Londoner and I'll be a Directing fellow! I graduated with a B.A in Digital Filmmaking from the SAE Institute last year and I've written and directed 2 shorts, the first one has just done the festival circuit and the other I've just completed. I've interned at The Weinstein Company and also on some theatre productions in the West End. 

I'm completely blown away by the acceptance and it really hasn't even registered! I can't wait to meet all of you, I'll be moving out around late July/early August so a few (lol...many) beers shall definitely be in order!

Facebook me:

http://www.facebook.com/profil...55025621&ref=profile


----------



## Fox

hey, nice to meet you all! 
Solojones, I always thought you were a boy! sorry...I already sent in my deposit and confirmation letter, Eva told me they will start processing my I-20 form for visa application. I think I'm landing there in late July if I can figure out the housing there.

seems I'm the only admitted editing student?!!! thanks for all the adding on facebook. My name is Xue Yin with network of China. plz feel free and friend me there.


----------



## solojones

Haha, yeah I get the "I thought you were a guy" thing online a lot. That's what I get for naming myself after two Harrison Ford characters, I guess. What could be manlier, right?

And Mel, I've only met Diego once or twice but my bro really likes him. I definitely am interested in seeing Stones if I can at some point.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey guys, my acceptance letter finally came! I'm definitely going to be studying directing at Chapman this fall! I can't wait! Now I gotta send off that $1000...


----------



## Jayimess

I thought "Stones" was really good, but I'm not really into naming festival worthiness.


----------



## MikeSter4

Alright, here is the chapman conservatory graduate 2009 acceptance facebook group.  Feel free to join.  Talk about school, housing and anything else...

Congrats everyone.

http://www.facebook.com/group....d=75603177546&ref=mf


----------



## Carly

Rachel, Are you a big Harrison Ford fan? I will be serving him drinks on a seedy bar set tomorrow on a film here in Portland, OR.


----------



## Ira Parker

Well, I figure I might as well go ahead and introduce myself.

First of all, congrats to everyone who got in! My name's Ira Parker and I'm coming to Chapman for MFA Screenwriting in the fall.  I graduated from the University of Toronto with a Bachelor of Commerce (that's like business for all you Americans).  After that, I did the non-degree, one-year program at LA Film School for Cinematography and Editing.  I've directed and dp'd a few shorts/music videos with some film festival play, so I'm kind of a big deal.

I interned at a production company for a little while, reading scripts, getting frozen yogurt, you know, all that fun stuff.

I was pretty excited to get into Chapman, considering it was the only school I applied to...and my undergrad GPA was piss poor (too much drinking not enough class).

These days all I want to do is write and try to pick up enough hours at my minimum wage job to pay for this program.

Man, I can't wait for September!  Oh, and I'm looking for a roommate or two, lemme know if anyone's interested.


----------



## tabbycat

so I called chapman today just to CONFIRM that I'm in, since it just says admission approved and I'd really like to know for sure before I start celebrating (too late).  I know a bunch of you guys got the same thing and called in, and they told you you were in.  But they would not tell me anything over the phone.  The person I talked to said I should "be happy" though.  I mean, I'm almost certain I'm in, but it'd be nice to get some sort of confirmation or something.  That's a little ridiculous that they can't just look it up for me, even after I told them I have another school to decide on.  I mean, it's not true, but they don't know that 

Well, I guess I'll just wait for the letter..


----------



## tabbycat

hmm.. now I'm starting to doubt if I'm in or not, and wishing I hadn't told everyone I got into chapman. heh


----------



## Race_Bannon

tabby, I'm with ya there. I was in your shoes until a few days ago, when I finally got the letter. I got the same status change, freaked out, told everyone I knew, then realized it might not be for sure! So I called and they were as coy with me as they were with you... so it only made it worse. 

But, rest assured. There is no way that you've been rejected or wait-listed if your status changed to "admission approved". What else could that possibly mean? So congratulations!


----------



## solojones

Yeah hasn't that meant 'admitted' for everyone here? They probably just have a rule not to tell people over the phone. I'm sure your letter will be there soon.

Carly, yeah I'm a Harrison Ford fan. He was my childhood icon, as I'm sure he was a lot of people's. I'm a Star Wars and Indiana Jones nerd (used to have a dog named Indy... yeah). So yeah, that's awesome that you'll get to be on set with him!  

I've been lucky to get to meet most of my favourite actors (after seeing them in plays, which is the better part because then I get to see them doing what I admire them for in the first place). Harrison Ford is kind of the last big one for me, especially after this summer when I'll be seeing Neil Patrick Harris in a play. So that's really cool. Enjoy basking in Ford's presence


----------



## tabbycat

yeah that's what I figured... I don't really like the coyness though.  I don't know, I haven't had the best impression of Chapman.. administratively?  Is that a word?  Their admissions process hasn't been the best for me so I think I really need to take a campus tour to get a sense of the film school outside of that.  I know they have a great film program but I've just had some difficulties, some things that didn't give me the best impression.  Anyway, I really hope I do get a letter soon, if they sent it the day my status changed it should get here any day now, maybe even today.


----------



## Coop

Hey everyone - I finally know that I got into Chapman (Producing) but I'm leaning towards AFI.  Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## tabbycat

wow! congrats coop!
I don't really know about the producers programs at both schools, but as far as I can tell AFI is much more focused on the discipline you choose, whereas Chapman lets you dabble in a bunch of stuff, other disciplines write and direct projects as well.  They do have distinctly different programs but it's about what approach will work best for you   I'd definitely take a tour if you haven't already and find out the specifics, get a sense of which program you'll get the most out of.
Good luck with your decision!


----------



## solojones

I don't really know much about either of those producing programs...

Tabby, I hear you on the administrative thing. But honestly, in my experience, that's pretty much *all* universities. The college I went to for undergrad was such a pain in the ass in terms of the admin operations, but the actual experience of going to school there was the best of my life. 

My brother has noted that Chapman's admin is just kind of typical college administration stuff. But that the experience of being a student there, the classes, the profs, the other students are all wonderful. I know what you mean about their admin and it can be frustrating, but I've had different problems with other film school administrations too. I don't really think it would be a big deal once you're in. Bureaucracy is bureaucracy anywhere.


----------



## Bware

Tabby, the administrative process (particularly during the acceptance period) can be a little questionable sometimes haha, we had similar concerns last year too.  Rest assured though, the film school doesn't function like that.  Hope you get a legit confirmation soon!


----------



## ninth_solstice

Hey Coop, I got into the AFI for directing too but when I visited it just didn't click with me. The facilities were pretty battered and neither the students nor the faculty were interested in talking to me. I know the program is great and the reputation is amazing but if you don't click with the vibe, it doesn't matter. I visited Chapman and was just blown away by the facilities, the students and the professors. They even reserved me a place at the Women In Focus event with Kimberly Peirce and Penelope Spheeris after I mentioned it during my interview. I recommend that you check out the campuses if you can!


----------



## Maijodojo

That's definitely a good point ninth_solstice.

I am hoping myself that I can take a roadtrip to L.A. sometime next year to vist USC, UCLA, AFI, and Loyola Marymount, all of which I am planning on applying to.

The problem is, I am not exactly very well off. I am also planning on applying to UT-Austin, Boston U, NYU and Columbia, and maybe even Temple. (Yes I know thats a LOT of schools, and hopefully I won't actually apply to all of them, I just want to give myself the best chance possible).  Ultimately I just don't think I will be able to visit all the places I want to apply, which does worry me a bit. But hopefully if I can go to L.A. I will have that covered since it includes two of my top three choices right now (AFI and LMU)


----------



## solojones

You might be able to visit the LA/OC area schools in one fell swoop and without spending *too* much money on it. It definitely helps to see places yourself.


----------



## K-MEE

Hi, 

Has everyone heard from Chapman so far? Because i applied for a MFA in screenwriting (a month after the deadline in february)and I still haven't heard anything yet. I keep emailing them but they said they haven't made a decision yet.

Same thing for any of your guys?


----------



## notroberttowne

After being the last interview for UCLA screenwriting, I am now one of the last applicants to Chapman for MFA screenwriting.  I applied online Friday night and have my supporting material in transit right now (2 day UPS).  That being said, obviously I haven't heard anything.  Maybe, K, you won't hear anything until after the last deadline (May 1).  

I don't think it would be much beyond that (at at least I hope not).


----------



## K-MEE

Thanks notrobert.


----------



## skipper

I got my stuff in for the Screenwriting MFA by the priority deadline (at the very last second) and I still haven't heard anything from Chapman...


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by Bware:
> Tabby, the administrative process (particularly during the acceptance period) can be a little questionable sometimes haha, we had similar concerns last year too.  Rest assured though, the film school doesn't function like that.  Hope you get a legit confirmation soon!




thanks, I hope I get it soon too 
and I understand this stuff about bureaucracy and administration... but if I actually DID have another school to decide on, they probably would've lost me by not giving me a straight answer.  It just seems like a lot of what's going on this year with their admissions is more likely to hurt them.

I was thinking of touring the campus weekend after next but I'll probably plan it out after I get a letter from them..


----------



## tabbycat

got my official acceptance letter today... now I have 2 weeks to decide if I want to go there   I think I'm going to call tomorrow and see if I can get an extension, since AFI doesn't have to let me know until May 15th, and I really don't want to have to eat a $1000 deposit.


----------



## Shun

I haven't heard anything yet either skipper, and like you, I got everything in by the priority deadline.  Congratulations to you tabbycat.


----------



## North California

@ tabbycat

I also have been accepted to Chapman and need an extension on the deposit deadline. $1,000 non-refundable deposit, in two weeks!! Have you heard from them if this is possible? Let me know, thanks.


----------



## tabbycat

Hi North California, I just called them and they have agreed to give me a 10 day extension, which would put me at May 14th (my letter was dated April 20th).  AFI has until May 15th to contact me, but I figure if they haven't by the 14th, there's a very slim chance I got in anyway.  Who knows though... I'll probably call AFI before then to check.


----------



## Neville26

Shun and Skipper.  Unlike you, the priority deadline was just impossible for me.  It would've been a load of crap if i would've submitted it by Feb. 1st, so I decided to wait and just make the "regular, we won't consider you as seriously" May 1st deadline. lol  

All that to say, I just mailed the rest of my documents in to Chapman today.  So now, looks like we all just have to wait.  I wonder if it will be June before they get back to us?  I hope not.  I'd like to make decisions for next Fall before then.


----------



## Neville26

And Tabbycat...are you a MFA in Screenwriting applicant?


----------



## tabbycat

no, Editing.


----------



## North California

Same here tabbycat, Film Productions with emphasis in editing. Are you for sure going, or are you waiting to hear from other schools?


----------



## tabbycat

I'm waitlisted at afi which is my first choice, so I'm waiting on them... I haven't decided if I'll go to chapman or not if I don't get in to afi, or if I should reapply to afi for next year..


----------



## Neville26

can you defer enrollment to chapman for a year or do they not do that?


----------



## North California

I would have to say that they would not do that. But asking never hurts.


----------



## Neville26

I didn't think so but yeah, I think you should just ask.  It can't hurt.  

The more I think on it, the more I actually want to go to Chapman.  I need a breather/break from living in LA for a couple years.


----------



## North California

Chapman looks like a great school. The facilities are amazing, I can't wait to see them in person when I visit. Good luck Neville, hope you get accepted!


----------



## tabbycat

my financial aid letter is up on webadvisor... nothing but loans, about $44,000 worth.  I'm a little surprised, it's not like I made a ton of money last year, I wonder if Chapman fellowships/scholarships are need-based or some other factor?  Well, I guess whichever school I attend, it'll be loans all the way


----------



## North California

Same here tabbycat, all loans.


----------



## Neville26

Wow. I thought Chapman was about $27,000 for film school (at the grad level).  Was that including cost of living/etc.?  That seems like so much more to me when I see it in writing ($44,000).


----------



## tabbycat

yeah, I think (hope) that's all expenses, because I too remember their tuition being around 25K.  I'm pretty sure you can change your loan amount of you think you won't need it all.  Still, it's a lot of money.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Yeah it's $75,000 total, $25 per year - the $44,000 is all expenses for the first year, but you can opt out of whatever you want once we find out who gets fellowships. 

Question tho: what's the cost of living in Orange County? Is it really the $19,000 extra that they want us to take out?


----------



## tabbycat

ohhh... they don't give out the fellowships in the financial aid letter?  Hopefully they'll let us know if we get one of those before we have to send in the deposit...

I think the extra 19K includes not only rent, but food and personal expenses too.


----------



## nourwerth

how do we get a fellowship? i thought the only ones who got the fellowships were the applicants who applied on or before the priority deadline?


----------



## tabbycat

yep... 

"A limited amount of Conservatory Fellowships are given to incoming students who are eligible for regular admission and have submitted outstanding applications before the priority deadline of February 1. These fellowships are in the form of a tuition offset, renewable up to three years. Granting of awards is based upon the materials already included in the application. No additional form is needed."


Looks like I'm probably out of the running for this..


----------



## Blakeh

Hey Everybody- 

I just got the "Admission Approved" changeover on WebAdvisor. Hopefully it's not too late to do the whole introduction thing - I'm Blake and I'll be a directing fellow at Chapman. 

Almost a year ago I graduated from Oregon State University with degrees in Applied Visual Arts (photography), International Studies, French and a minor in Art History - all of which combine into a relatively scattered and unemployable skill set, so I've spent most of the last year as a freelance fashion/event photographer in Portland, OR. 

I've wanted to be a filmmaker for as far back as I can recall. As an undergrad I focused primarily on photography, though I also worked on\made several shorts and music videos. Outside of that I spent a lot of time writing, mostly short fiction but more recently have delved into screenplays.

If you're on FB, I'd love to hear from the people I'll be spending the next few years around. 

http://www.facebook.com/profil...19707054&ref=profile


----------



## North California

I'm in so let me do the intro,

My name is Zack Wilson. I hail from Northern California where I recieved my BA in Communication Studies at Sonoma State University. At this point I am 95 percent sure I will be attending Chapman this Fall with an Editing Emphasis. I am still waiting to hear from Loyola Marymount...but at this point no news may be bad news. I don't know much about Loyola's program and that intrigues me because I hear good things. I am visiting it in two weeks for its fair look. Hence the 95 percent for Chapman. We'll see!

I maybe the only one in our age bracket that doesn't have facebook or myspace. Don't judge me    I will make an attempt to sign up, but let me know what I'm missing on our Fall 09 page.

I probably will be planning to live solo the first semester or so (it's just easier for planning purposes), but if anybody is looking into rooming arrangements, please let me know. I am totally interested.

Laters.


----------



## Race_Bannon

Hey Zack - congrats man! And that's totally cool you don't belong to a social networking site! How do you do it? Seriously?


----------



## North California

I tell you what, it ain't easy when every single one of your friends is hounding you to get on.

It's funny, I actually made a documentary about MySpace/Facebook, etc. as an undergrad when they were just becoming popular. Still I never signed up.

And get this! I also worked briefly at MySpace.

But I guess I never got into the online networking thing. Not yet that is.

I guess I will use this as a excuse to get my FB/MS going, that way we all get to know each other before we go to school together.


----------



## notroberttowne

So, all you people who applied at a normal time, I have a question.  How long did it take for things to start being reflected in webadvisor?  I assume they don't send you log in information until they receive your application fee, at least, but here I am with a log in ID and a documents received status reflecting squat.

I sent the fee at the same time as the application, electronically, but it doesn't even show that stuff as received.  The Supplemental material was delivered, I have confirmation, a few days later...  considering I have less than week now, I wonder if I should start worrying or it the system was just as slow for everyone else.


----------



## North California

I think if you read through some of the earlier posts you will get some great advice about the application process from kids already at chapman (basically what their timeline was). The best advice they gave was to not stress over this, be patient and everything will run its course in do time. 

Also, I wouldn't worry about Chapman's promptness with its application review process. I guess they take their time.  I think several people on this forum can attest to that...BTW, their webadvisor is indeed super slow, at least it was for me, and this was in January-Feb.


----------



## notroberttowne

Basically, if I know it's in before the deadline, then I should just relax, yeah?


----------



## tabbycat

nrt - DEFINITELY call them and ask if they have everything from you.  All they have to do is look it up in their computer.  If they say it hasn't been processed yet, remind them that the deadline is coming up and you don't want to miss it.  I sent all my stuff by the priority deadline, but didn't check my webadvisor til later and then found out that they had lost one of my letters of rec and my transcript (letter of rec sent in january, transcript sent in OCTOBER).  I sent them both again but it took them something like 3 weeks to "process" my transcript, they said they didn't know if they had it, it could still be sitting in a pile somewhere... until I said I wanted my app fee back, then they "found" it.  My app wasn't complete until March.  I would call them.


----------



## North California

second what tabbycat said...you don't want to miss out on the fun we will be having in the fall!


----------



## tabbycat

also, if they got your app fee (cashed your check) then it's probably a safe bet that they got everything else in the package you sent them - so if you sent everything in one package you're PROBABLY good.  My transcript and letters of rec were sent from different places at my undergrad.


----------



## notroberttowne

I applied online and paid the fee online, UPSed my supporting materials, and have the recommendations and transcripts coming in separately.  I think I would be more worried if it only told me that one or two things were received (like the application fee.  I KNOW they got that, but webadvisor says otherwise).  Since it says nothings there, I'm assuming the program just doesn't get updated much, though.

I will give them a call, though.  I can't imagine they'd not accept my application if something didn't make it by the first, especially not if I demanded my fee back in that case.  It's so late now, though, that even if something got lost and I knew about it right now, I probably couldn't get it to them before the deadline.

This is what I get for deciding to apply with all of three weeks before the final deadline.


----------



## AshleyM

Hey North California,

I'd say hold out if you can on signing up for FB or Myspace.  While they can be fun, they can also be a HUGE time-waster.  Though, having said that, I've re-connected with some old friends through them, which I'm very glad to have done.  People just need discipline to say "enough already!" and click the log off button. (At least I do!)  




> Originally posted by North California:
> I tell you what, it ain't easy when every single one of your friends is hounding you to get on.


----------



## AshleyM

Is there anyone on here who is currently a student at Chapman in either the either Cinema Studies or Editing program?  I'd like to hear how they are going and what you think of them, now that you've started taking classes.

Thanks!


----------



## North California

Tell me about it Ashley, I've been looking up old and new friends, and also putting together a page with pix and info so everyone at Chapman can get to know me a little...eight hours later...still on the site. I guess this is my life from now on... 

Also, did you get accepted into Chapman? If so, what emphasis?

I will be attending Chapman in the fall with an editing emphasis.


----------



## Manalive

Well, I sent Chapman my $1000. Here we go.


----------



## LRyan

So can I clarify a few things about student loans? I still haven't received information on loans and of course no one at Chapman is responding.

Are they offering $44,000 per year? $22,000 a semester?

Also no one has heard about scholarships or fellowships?

I am down to two schools and Chapman is my preference but I would like to know more about financial aid before I make the decision. So if anyone has any information about financial aid to add to the information already posted, please feel free to do so. I would really appreciate it. However, after reading this thread I think you are all very giving about the information you do receive.

Thanks for any information to come and all the helpful information you all have already posted.


----------



## tabbycat

yep, 44K a year, though I believe you can lower that amount if you want.  If you go to your webadvisor account and click on Financial Aid Letter, you can view basically the same thing they send you in the mail.  I saw the loan info there first, and then about a week or so later I got a packet through snail mail.

It's basically the Stafford loan, and then the Stafford Plus on top of that.  I don't think anyone's found out about fellowships yet, but from what little I've been able to figure out, you had to have your app in by the priority deadline to be elligible for one, and I thought they let you know if you got one before you have to send in your deposit.   A friend of mine who goes there for cinematography got one and that's how he found out he got in, his mail went to his dad's house or something like that, so he didn't know he was accepted til his dad told him he got a fellowship.  Anyway.. hope that was helpful and not too confusing.


----------



## notroberttowne

according to the lady I spoke to, the fellowships are awarded based on need and merit and have nothing much to do with the priority deadline.  That being said, I haven't heard of anyone getting a fellowship yet.


----------



## tabbycat

hmm good to know.. guess I"m not out of the running then, though you'd think they'd have told me if I'd gotten one by now seeing as how my 2 week deadline is coming up (if I hadn't gotten the 10 day extension).  Maybe they dont necessarily tell you before you send in your deposit?  That wouldn't make sense though.


----------



## notroberttowne

well, it would be sort of a dick move, anyway.

I sort of suspect that they'll be getting the word out in the fairly near future, since the official final deadline is Friday.  Next week, maybe...


----------



## Manalive

Can anyone tell me how much on-campus grad housing is at Chapman? Or direct me to a site that would tell me?


----------



## Fox

hey, can anyone tell me anything about the 44000 dollar loans you got? does it only cover the tuition or everything including the books and living fees? I thought from the financial statment for international students, it only says 25,600 or something for tuition per year~!


----------



## solojones

Hmmm, I would think that it covers living expenses as well. 44k sounds more like tuition + room and board equivalent. 

I'm also wondering about fellowships... but considering they probably don't even have all the admissions stuff done yet, I'm sure we still won't know for a little while. *sigh* You know, I'm hoping we know before the full amount for tuition is due at the end of July.


----------



## tabbycat

Yes, I believe it is everything, not just tuition.  If you think their estimates are too high (for rent or anything else) you can reduce the amount of loans you take.


----------



## notroberttowne

or my strategy, which is to take it all, stretch it as far as it will go, and pay whatever you didn't need back against principle (principal?  I don't remember if there was a mnemonic device that suggested that my aggregate debt is my 'pal') when you get your next disbursement.

Also, I definitely met the deadline, so now it's just a matter of time before I join you lot in proudly trumpeting my acceptance (or angrily questioning my denial).


----------



## LRyan

Well, I guess I'll introduce myself now. My name is Ryan. I finally made the decision to go to Chapman in the fall. I will be a screenwriting fellow. I'm from Texas. I studied photography and creative writing at Texas Tech University. I spent two years in the Republic of Benin as an English teacher with the United States Peace Corps. I returned last September. I'm currently in DC. I am an old man of 28, hopefully I won't be the oldest person in the program. If I am, don't hold it against me. 

So I am looking forward to meeting you guys. I will be joining the Facebook group soon. I just signed up for Facebook. I've avoided it for a long time but finally succumbed.


----------



## filmdazzle

Another Texan!  Yay!  Not to worry, Ryan.  I'm 31.  So far, it looks like I'm the oldest, though I hope not.  In the end, it really doesn't matter.  I look forward to meeting you.

BTW, I haven't heard much from accepted cinematographers.  I'll be in the cinematography emphasis.  Anyone else?


----------



## solojones

Eh, I was in an undergrad film program at 20 and one of my fellow students was 31. We got along really well. It's nice to have a diverse set of backgrounds in lots of ways.


----------



## Bware

While generally the ages seem to be in the low-mid 20s, there are a good amount of +30 students in the grad program, and we all work, party, and hang out together all the same.


----------



## Fox

I don't mind working, studying, and hanging out with older students. Actually I always have fun with them!


----------



## North California

I'm heading down to Chapman on Tuesday to take a look at the school. Anybody going there have any advice on what I should check out? (BTW, I'm taking a tour with the department). I also wanted to get an early look at apartments down there. Does anybody have some apartment names or locations I can check out? Obviously something close, cheap, and safe, but anything in or around the area. I'm looking for something in the 1-2 bedroom range, maybe 3 if I can find more roommates. Thanks.


----------



## Katlovesfilm

Hi,

We were just down this weekend.  What an awesome school!  Congratulations.  When you stop by the office on the third fllor of the film school, be sure and grad a current newsletter as it is packed with important information that any incoming film student should know.

The standout bit of info. is this:  Not one but two Dodge students had films accepted into the Clermont-Ferrand International film festival (considered to be the most prestigious short film festival in the world.) Out of 74 short films in the International competition, only five were from the U.S.A. and two of those films were from the Dodge students!  Approximately 4,785 films were submitted.  It's no wonder that Dodge is attracting so much interest.


----------



## Katlovesfilm

> Originally posted by LRyan:
> Well, I guess I'll introduce myself now. My name is Ryan. I finally made the decision to go to Chapman in the fall. I will be a screenwriting fellow. I'm from Texas. I studied photography and creative writing at Texas Tech University. I spent two years in the Republic of Benin as an English teacher with the United States Peace Corps. I returned last September. I'm currently in DC. I am an old man of 28, hopefully I won't be the oldest person in the program. If I am, don't hold it against me.
> 
> So I am looking forward to meeting you guys. I will be joining the Facebook group soon. I just signed up for Facebook. I've avoided it for a long time but finally succumbed.


----------



## Katlovesfilm

Our son will be a Freshman so I didn't really investigate off campus housing, that being said, from appearances, there seems to be an abundance of college friendly housing surrounding the campus.  Orange is one of the top 25 safest cities in the nation so anything within a five mile radius of the campus should be a safe bet.  If you go into the main cafeteria there is a long hall to the right that is full of bulletins of information and that might be a good place to start when looking for a roommate.  You might also call someone in the classifieds for the Panther newspaper, sometimes they are in the know as to where to get this info.  Good luck!


----------



## Fox

Freshman grad student? I dont think they have much housing arranged for us?!

btw, I heard that Alex will contact us very soon for the fellowship awards....guess the application will be finalized very soon.


----------



## Neville26

LRyan, I'll be 27 in 2 months and I applied for screenwriting MFA also.  So you're not too old at all.  Actually, I'm glad to hear there's some age diversity there.  It seemed that most people at USC who got accepted into screenwriting were under the age of 24, some fresh out of college.  Which is good and all....but, definitely different when you're assembling a writing team.

I applied to Chapman late, so I still have about 2-3 weeks before I hear back.  It's all on a space-limited basis.  So we'll see....but I spent two years in China teaching English, so if you got in and you did something similar, maybe that will help me too.  I just went and looked at the campus yesterday and it is beautiful.  If have to live in the OC for two years, Old Town Orange is where I'd like to live.


----------



## Jayimess

Neville, the USC age thing...meh.  In my class, more than half of our class was older than you when they started.  I think 5 were under 24, most of whom weren't just out of college.

Each class is different, and this site is not always representative of the classes these schools admit, which is why people posting their stats on here often gives false impressions to a casual observer.

I also have a directing class with a guy who is 48, know several students in their forties, actually.

You have to realize, my beloved forum peeps, that just as you may have tried to force yourself to enjoy safe, boring careers before you had to give into the dream of film/film school, so did tons of other folks.  The person who follows their heart from age 21 is a rarity, not to mention often limited in that life experience stuff they want to see on your apps...

Anyway...the whole reason I wanted to reply to this post is because I went down to OTO last month for a friend's thesis screening at Dodge (he's in his 40s, btw) and we ended up eating at this grinder place, OMG, it was the best sandwich I've had in years.  And they had crinkle cut sweet potato fries....drool.


I need another reason to go to OTO, STAT.


----------



## Neville26

Oh my gosh, I know that Grinder place.  What was it called?  I saw it yesterday, but we didn't eat there.  We ate somewhere else that was local and the Asian Chicken Salad was pretty amazing.  I was surprised.  The 400 times I've gotten it it's never tasted so good, but living in China two years, I always keep my hopes up here in America when eating "Asian" labeled food.


----------



## Fox

Hey, Neville26, where did you teach in China? I'm in Beijing, used to live in Qingdao. gosh, I think the Tsingtao Beer is the best in China! haha I don't like the Chinese food in the US....it's different, I guess I will miss the spicy food when I go to OC.


----------



## tabbycat

I might visit next week sometime if it gets less busy at work so I won't feel bad about calling in sick.  I still haven't decided if I want to go to chapman or not, if I should reapply to AFI next year because it's looking like I won't get off the waitlist this year. hmm.. decisions.


----------



## Neville26

Fox, I couldn't agree more.  I love Tsingtao beer and Harbin beer, actually.  I don't know why, but it's just wonderful (maybe it's because I love China so much).

I taught in the Shandong province so not too far from Beijing.  I was about 3 hours away from Qingdao (Tsingtao) in a small city named Linyi.  It's about an hour a half from Rizhao.  You know it?  And that's cool you'll be in the OC next year.  Are you Chinese or American?  And what program are you accepted into? 

And yes, I miss Chinese food...terribly.  It's not the same here, even in the Chinatowns.


----------



## Neville26

tabbycat, did you get in anywhere else? and this is for MFA in Screenwriting right?


----------



## raincity

Hi everybody,

My name is Taylor and I'll be joining you this fall at Chapman (directing emphasis). 

I started a group on facebook for anyone interested. Just search under groups for MFA Chapman Film 09 and add yourself. 

I'm excited to meet you all soon!


----------



## Fox

Hey, Neville26, of course I know Linyi and Rizhao, but I've never been there before. I'm Chiense, born in Qingdao, so I pretty much know Shandong province. But all I think is that except for Qingdao and Yantai, or maybe Jinan all the other cities are bit like countryside. Maybe you won't agree with me, this is only what I think 

I got accepted into the Film Prodcution-Editing emphasis. Yes, I don't like the Chiantown in LA, lol

are you on facebook, you can add me. My name is Xue Yin there.

raincity, we already have a facebook group called Chapman Conservatory Fellow


----------



## MikeSter4

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75603177546


Nice to meet you taylor.  Above is the link feel free to join.


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> tabbycat, did you get in anywhere else? and this is for MFA in Screenwriting right?



I applied for editing, and to only 2 schools, AFI and Chapman (as far as I know the only 2 schools in CA that have an editing focus)


----------



## Neville26

Did anyone apply to Chapman for the MFA in Screenwriting program for the MAY 1st deadline?


----------



## notroberttowne

I applied to chapman for the MFA screenwriting program for the May 1st deadline.  

Does webadvisor tell you lies, too?


----------



## skipper

I got my screenwriting app in by the February 1 (or 2? can't remember) deadline, and as of end of last week I still hadn't heard anything. 

I e-mailed someone at Chapman and I got an e-mail from a grad assistant earlier this week saying that I'm on the waitlist. 

My webadvisor still says decision pending...


----------



## nourwerth

skipper,

i've been waiting for awhile too, however i applied late March. who did you email?


----------



## Neville26

notroberttowne, lol....it's lying to you?  How so?  I'm curious...


----------



## Neville26

Nourwerth, you should contact them if your status hasnt' changed to see if you're also waitlisted.


----------



## notroberttowne

it tells me things were received several days after they were actually received.  At present, it's telling me that only one of my recommendations has been received, even though two days ago it told me everything was there.  I made a call to confirm, and they've got everything...  webadvisor is just a big liar.


----------



## Neville26

lol, yeah..i've heard it's a little "delayed" at times..so I continue checking my mail just to be sure.  Though neither of us will hear anything for at least another 2 weeks most likely.  Don't you think?


----------



## notroberttowne

I have no idea how long we might have to wait.  I wouldn't be surprised if I heard something next week, but I'm not really expecting anything until past the 20th or so.  It seems like there's a wide range of waits that people have had from Chapman.  I figure it'll be sooner rather than later though, since I can't imagine they get a lot of applications this late.  Also, you have to figure that they'll want to know exactly who's attending before too long.  I mean, it's already mother's day.  I remember when I was going to undergrad - everybody had already known everything about where they were going and paid a deposit before now.


----------



## skipper

Yeah, the undergrad application process is fairly standardized. People who get apps in by the regular deadline (not early decision) hear back on a rolling basis (if the school does rolling admissions that is). But no matter when they get the acceptance, the decision deadline for pretty much every school is May 1.

I wish they would standardize grad school admissions like that! It'd be nice if they all had to respond to you by a certain date...


----------



## Neville26

Yeah....both of you are right, I think.  And I agree, Skipper...that'd be nice.  But part of this whole process is "waiting anxiety" so I guess we just have to accept that.  

Let me know when either of you hear something...and I'll do the same.


----------



## tabbycat

I just sent in my decline to Chapman.  I'm going to take my chances with the real world.  Well, continue to.  Wish me luck.  I'm learning Avid right now...


----------



## notroberttowne

Are you definitely out of AFI as well?  Whether it's good luck with AFI or good luck with a year of the real world, good luck.


----------



## tabbycat

thanks nrt.  I'm not OFFICIALLY officially rejected from AFI, but they did say that all the editors had accepted their spots.


----------



## AshleyM

Why don't you want to go to Chapman (or AFI over Chapman)?



> Originally posted by tabbycat:
> I just sent in my decline to Chapman.  I'm going to take my chances with the real world.  Well, continue to.  Wish me luck.  I'm learning Avid right now...


----------



## Neville26

Still no word from any MFA in Screenwriting people in waiting, right?  Who's waitlisted and who just hasn't heard back from them at all yet?


----------



## gryffindorkid562

my status in webadvisor changed to decision pending, it says in the disclaimer that when your status changed to that means a decision has been made, but I've gotten no email/snail mail yet about a decision. I applied for the May 1 deadline. BTW, i applied to MFA screenwriting.


----------



## Neville26

I thought if it read "DECISION PENDING" they still are deciding.  Isn't that what it says?  When it changes from that to something else then they've made a decision.  Isn't that what it says gryffindorkid562?

Sincerely,
Neville Longbottom


----------



## gryffindorkid562

hey! a fellow gryffindor, lol. i don't know, neville, i'm just going by what the disclaimer says whenever I log on to webadvisor. didn't it say the same thing on yours? Here, I'm copy pasting what the disclaimer says. 

'A note from the Office of Admission: When your status in WebAdvisor changes from Decision Pending, it signals that a decision has just been made. Admission decisions are only provided through the mail.'


----------



## Fox

Hey, my friends, well, that disclaimer didn't say anything clearly. It actually mean if you status changes from Decision Pending to something else, like mine, admission approved, then that's what they meant.

Tabbycat, sorry we cannot be classmates. Hope I will still see you in LA. btw, a Chinese editor at AFI just won the Best student Eddie Awards from ACE.


----------



## gryffindorkid562

did anyone here get interviewed for MFA Screenwriting? I mean, to those who submitted their application for the Feb 1 or May 1 deadline?


----------



## Neville26

No interview here gryffindor...I applied to MAY 1st deadline.


----------



## notroberttowne

No interview here.  

I also applied just before May 1.

Also, I don't recall seeing very many (if any) people on the acceptances topic who had been interviewed by Chapman for Screenwriting.  It seems like they don't do a lot of interviews, though I could be wrong.


----------



## tabbycat

> Originally posted by AshleyM:
> Why don't you want to go to Chapman (or AFI over Chapman)?
> 
> <BLOCKQUOTE class="ip-ubbcode-quote"><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-title">quote:</div><div class="ip-ubbcode-quote-content">Originally posted by tabbycat:
> I just sent in my decline to Chapman.  I'm going to take my chances with the real world.  Well, continue to.  Wish me luck.  I'm learning Avid right now...


 </div></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hi Ashley,
I was always kind of on the fence about chapman, and I almost didn't apply, but felt uncomfortable/weird applying to only one school.  Long story short, chapman's a good school but it's not the program that's right for me.  For one thing, it's a 3 year program instead of 2 years at AFI.  Also, it's in Orange and I'd definitely have to move.. I mean, it's not like I wouldn't move to go to a good school, but still it was in the con category for me.  I also heard from my friend who goes there that the first year is mostly review, especially if you already have some filmmaking experience from undergrad.  You have to write papers and such, and direct/produce your own shorts even if you're an editor.  I know that's the first year, but at AFI it seems more focused on your chosen discipline and it's conservatory style right away.


----------



## gryffindorkid562

> Originally posted by Fox:
> Hey, my friends, well, that disclaimer didn't say anything clearly. It actually mean if you status changes from Decision Pending to something else, like mine, admission approved, then that's what they meant.
> 
> haha, duh! Stupid me! I'm sorry, I must be confused, you're right fox, lol, sorry about that! hahaha


----------



## Neville26

Fox yours went from DECISION PENDING to ADMISSION APPROVED???  I thought they said you'd receive mail first before it let in whether you were accepted or not?  True or not?


----------



## Fox

Yes, the decision showed on my webadvisor first. When I saw the admission approved, then I called in the office and asked whether I really got accepted, and they said yes. Then they mailed the admission letter to me by FedEx, and also the confirmation letter. That was what happened to all of us who have been accepted.


----------



## Neville26

Wow, that's good to know.  Thanks, Fox!


----------



## WicketBF2

I just sent off my decline as well (MFA Production w/ Editing Emphasis), and will also remain - for better or worse - in "the real world", however boring and depressing it may be.


----------



## AshleyM

Why did you decline it?  It sounded like you were excited about attending, from your other posts.



> Originally posted by WicketBF2:
> I just sent off my decline as well (MFA Production w/ Editing Emphasis), and will also remain - for better or worse - in "the real world", however boring and depressing it may be.


----------



## WicketBF2

I debated it for quite awhile and couldn't come to a point where I was comfortable or confident enough in a decision to pull the trigger. 

I'm in Tallahassee right now with my GF while she's in the PhD Psych program at FSU. Obviously one of my major concerns is the time apart and the toll it takes on a relationship. We had intervals of time apart before when I was at Cal State Fullerton and would come stay with her during winter and summer breaks, and the whole situation blew chimp.

It wasn't my only concern though, or even the biggest. I am simply not brave enough to go into that much debt for something as shaky and hypothetical as a stable future career in the film biz. I just can't get my mind past it. Maybe another year in this hell-hole of a state will change my outlook, I don't know. 

At the very least I am working as an editor here and making decent money, a lot of which I am able to save due to the low cost of living. I don't know which decision was best. They  both come at a price.


----------



## nourwerth

wicketbf2,

being in a great deal of debt would suck, but at least it'd make for a great motivator...at least for some people  i had an instructor who went to NYU film school and although she said she could have bought a house with the money she's in debt for, she also said that her experience was priceless.


----------



## Neville26

Yeah, added to that...remember that during the Great Depression, this was where the film industry boomed.  People had less money, less resources, but they went to the movies more...so, maybe the future economy (if it keeps going south) will be good for us people planning on plunging into debt for film school.  I say this to say I'm not sure if film school is any riskier than any other profession (I guess health care is one of the few that doesn't seem to be going anywhere though, huh?).  Oh well, just some thoughts.


----------



## notroberttowne

there was an involved discussion on a topic that was, I think, called 'poor kids' or something like that.  There are a lot of pros and a lot of cons when it comes to assuming debt for film school.  

Obviously, in your case, the cons won.  So, good luck with the real world for the next year, wicket.  Hopefully things pan out so that you get to escape Florida and find your way west for school or work soon.  If you come to Chapman, assuming I get in, I'll buy you and your Doctor girlfriend a drink.


----------



## WicketBF2

Hahaha. Thanks notroberttowne. I don't drink but the GF sure does. Who knows how much longer she has left. She says a year and a half, but these PhD programs aren't as structured and finite as most other graduate school programs I know of.

I wrestled with the decision everyday for weeks, often changing my mind within the span of a few minutes. I remember one night talking it out, deciding I was definitely declining, getting up to go to the bathroom, then standing at the bowl in a trance, thinking that I was definitely going. 

I know the whole experience would be an exciting adventure, no matter what the cost, and I've not given up on the notion entirely at this point. I do think I will give it another go next year if I find myself unhappily in the exact same spot in life. Things are constantly changing even though everything seems so uncertain and stagnant.


----------



## Neville26

That's better then.  Time to think it over more is better than making a quick decision you're very wary and uncertain of.  Kudos to you WicketBF2!  Good luck this next year and thereafter!


----------



## gryffindorkid562

Just got a letter from Chapman, it was a thin one. I thought it was a rejection letter, but, when I opened it, they were just saying that my application is complete and is now on the next phase, whew! Anybody got the same thing?


----------



## AshleyM

No, but I'd check your Web Advisor status to see if that has any information for you.



> Originally posted by gryffindorkid562:
> Just got a letter from Chapman, it was a thin one. I thought it was a rejection letter, but, when I opened it, they were just saying that my application is complete and is now on the next phase, whew! Anybody got the same thing?


----------



## Bware

When I was accepted into Chapman last year, my letter came in a "rejection-style" envelope... so don't make any assumptions until you read it, haha.


----------



## AshleyM

What is your area of emphasis, Bware?  Did you accept at Chapman or go somewhere else?



> Originally posted by Bware:
> When I was accepted into Chapman last year, my letter came in a "rejection-style" envelope... so don't make any assumptions until you read it, haha.


----------



## Fox

gryffindorkid562, yes, I got a similar letter, too, but that was months ago before I got my acceptance letter. Yes, I believe the acceptance letter should be a small standard envelope, too, but since mine was mailed by FedEx, so it was a huge one.


----------



## Bware

AshleyM, I did accept, and am currently finishing my first year in the Editing emphasis.


----------



## AshleyM

Thanks. How do you like things so far, now that the year is almost up?


----------



## Neville26

gryffindor, I got a similar letter a few weeks ago.  So yeah, that's pretty standard.


----------



## Fox

Good Luck to you guys!
I'm still waiting for my assignments and reading list, guess they will hand out that after they finished the whole admission process


----------



## gryffindorkid562

> Originally posted by Fox:
> Good Luck to you guys!
> I'm still waiting for my assignments and reading list, guess they will hand out that after they finished the whole admission process




did u interview fox?


----------



## Race_Bannon

That's a good question cuz I didn't interview, but I got in for directing. Did anybody else get it without interviewing? 

Also, for those going this fall: does anyone know when we are supposed to complete the Loan Entrance Counseling on webadvisor?


----------



## Fox

No, I didn't get interviewed. But I guess since I'm an editor and Chapman doesn't usually interview editor or sound designers.

Loan Entrance Counseling? Race_Bannon, you are also an international student, right? I think they won't offer loans to us?


----------



## Race_Bannon

No I'm from the US. I've just been living in London for the past year.


----------



## Fox

oh oh!!!I know you..lol

hehe, and you know me as a friend on facebook


----------



## North California

Hey Race_Bannon - I think you asked the same question on our facebook group, I posted a reply to it - check it out.


----------



## nourwerth

race_bannon,

did they ask you to send in your reel?


----------



## Race_Bannon

yea i they contacted me to ask for my reel, so I sent it in. The next contact I got from them was the acceptance letter.


----------



## Christy Gray

Greetings all. 

I've been awaiting my acceptance letter from Chapman for the MFA in Production Design for what seems like forever now. All my documents were in on 3/25/09, and I got an email from Larry Paull to send him a portfolio. I did and even had a chance to meet with him mid April. He told me to "sharpen my pencils" and thought all my stuff had been okayed. This was over a month ago, and I've been going nuts for the official acceptance letter. 

I called last week and was told that acceptance letters were going to be mailed on the 15th, but I still haven't gotten anything and my status on Web Advisor still says "decision pending." Does this mean I've been wait listed?

My hope is wearing thin.


----------



## Xijjix

Christy Gray-

I am in a similar circumstance.  I applied for Directing, and all my stuff was in at the end of February and I interviewed/sent in my reel in March.  I talked to them after the "first round" of acceptances went out in early April, and they said to just wait. I kept calling, and I finally emailed the Film Department and someone there said it would be one to two weeks.  That was three weeks ago.  They just tell me that my stuff is "still with the Decision Committee."  

At this point, I'd like to know if that means waiting list or rejection or what.  Plus, according to their calendar, their school year ends next week. I would think they would have to send out decisions by next week, since I assume many of the faculty will be leaving for the summer.  But at this point I just try not to get my hopes up, its getting a bit ridiculous.


----------



## nourwerth

xijjix,

i applied mid-march with a directing emphasis as well. i emailed Eva a few weeks ago inquiring about my status and she told me that my file is in review and that if i hadn't already done so to send in my reel. apparently, they are now asking all directing applicants to send in their reel to provide the review committee with a "more complete file." however, i wouldn't have sent in my reel had i not emailed her inquiring about my status. it's weird because some directing applicants that have been accepted only sent in their reel, while others sent in a reel, and did an interview. hopefully we'll all be put out of our misery sometime next week....at this point, any decision is better than none. good luck to everyone


----------



## Christy Gray

I assume that since it is the end of the year, getting the people who are already in school their grades and such takes top priority. But they have had everything for over a month and I'm getting really anxious. 

I know they told me on the phone they would be mailed out in the "next few weeks." But like you said, that was three weeks ago.


----------



## Vandal

My admission status on web advisor just went from Decision pending to Blank. Anyone know what this means? I applied in april.


----------



## notroberttowne

I finally found out why my application was remaining incomplete.  One of my professors forgot to mail my recommendation - FOR A MONTH.

So it got mailed out from Cullowhee, NC On Friday...  if this sunk my chances, I may have to spend the next year getting another application together and pursuing a furious vendetta against said professor.

That being said, if I were an admissions officer and I saw my application, I'd let me in even without a third recommendation.  Then again, I'd be biased.


----------



## AshleyM

Mine went from accepted to blank, which concerned me, but Admissions said that meant that my status was changed from accepted to student.  I'd check with Admissions to find out why it appears that way on yours.



> Originally posted by Vandal:
> My admission status on web advisor just went from Decision pending to Blank. Anyone know what this means? I applied in april.


----------



## AshleyM

This note is on WebAdvisor:

"A note from the Office of Admission: When your status in WebAdvisor changes from Decision Pending, it signals that a decision has just been made. Admission decisions are only provided through the mail."

So, check your mail and call Admissions.



> Originally posted by Vandal:
> My admission status on web advisor just went from Decision pending to Blank. Anyone know what this means? I applied in april.


----------



## Christy Gray

AshleyM. When did it switch to blank? Mine still says decision pending.


----------



## AshleyM

Around May 10.  But mine said accepted before that, not decision pending.  If yours still says decision pending, then I figure that they are still deciding on yours.



> Originally posted by Christy Gray:
> AshleyM. When did it switch to blank? Mine still says decision pending.


----------



## Vandal

mine went to blank friday...don't know if it bodes well for me or not lol...either way I will be out of the country for a month.


----------



## mrdime

Mine went blank as well.  I think it just means they are in transition, keep hope.

On another note, I am looking for an apartment/roomates.  Anyone in the same boat?


----------



## Bware

> Originally Posted by AshleyM:
> Thanks. How do you like things so far, now that the year is almost up?



Sorry it took so long to respond, was busy finishing up the semester.

Now that the year's up, I can say that things are pretty awesome. I had a great time,even though there are times when things get especially busy/hectic.  Definitely learned a lot, and not just in editing.

It's also great to have gotten to know, work with, and become friends with so many talented people in the program.  It's been great and I can't wait for the Fall to roll around to get back into things and welcome the incoming class.  As for the summer, I've got a class coming up (for those unaware, tuition is fixed in the grad program, meaning you can take as many classes as you want, including over the Summer and Winter, at no additional cost), and then some independent projects with some friends.


----------



## Fox

oh, Bware, thanks for sharing that info with us! I never know we can take as many courses as we want. btw, Ben sent me the readling list from last year, so I kind of can start looking for all those books and movies.

so the summer courses mean that we can even take up an internship course, right? I noticed that many internship positions require credits from school


----------



## Christy Gray

I just called them again today. I talked with someone answering the phones and this is what he said. 

"If your status hasn't changed in the web advisor yet, that means that the admissions department is still deciding. Just hang in there for another week or two and they will send out the final decisions shortly."

Grrrrr. I still don't know!


----------



## notroberttowne

If it turns out that my application being incomplete for so long is part of the hold up, I apologize.  My last recommendation should be in hand today or tomorrow, and I'll be sure to post when I see my status stop being "application incomplete."  

This wait seems slightly more palatable than the wait with UCLA was, but the not knowing is starting to get to me, too.


----------



## Neville26

Have any MFA in Screenwriting applicants heard back (yes or no) who applied after the Feb. deadline?


----------



## gryffindorkid562

nope, still decision pending. How are you Neville? Excited yet for HP & the HBP this July? The trailers looked awesome, can't wait!


----------



## Indy

Hello, 

I have been lurking on this site for quite a while now and I thought it was time to chime in. I am also "Decision Pending" on the website. Hopefully we'll all find out soon....

Indy


----------



## Neville26

I am excited for the new Harry Potter, yeah.  

And Indy...are you an MFA in Screenwriting "Decision Pending" and waiting (post-Feb. 1st) deadline too? 

Gotta see who's all still on here waiting.  I wonder if anyone has heard too that applied late?  MFA in Screenwriting peeps I mean.


----------



## Indy

No, I'm a transfer undergraduate. That sucks that you guys have been waiting so long for the MFA program letters. Are there just as many MFA applicants as undergraduate freshman/tranfers? I hope you find out soon.

I have mixed feelings on the new HP movie coming out. The last movie left so much out and I have a feeling this one will just not be as good. One can hope... 

Indy


----------



## AshleyM

Thanks, Bware!



> Originally posted by Bware:
> 
> Now that the year's up, I can say that things are pretty awesome. I had a great time,even though there are times when things get especially busy/hectic.  Definitely learned a lot, and not just in editing.


----------



## ilikealliteration

I informed Chapman that I'm not accepting my spot in the MFA in Screenwriting yesterday, so good luck to whoever is on the waiting list!


----------



## Neville26

ilikealliteration...you're going to USC aren't you? Congrats on getting in there!  

Must be nice. lol


----------



## Neville26

I can assume that if I haven't heard yet from Chapman, that it's a NO right?  I mean it's almost June 1st.  I need to know within the next two weeks for my living situation.  I guess I'll just plan on the "no" because that's what it seems like judging on how it's been going.  Anybody (MFA in Screenwriting) heard anything that applied to the later deadline from Chapman?


----------



## Xijjix

> Originally posted by Neville26:
> I can assume that if I haven't heard yet from Chapman, that it's a NO right?  I mean it's almost June 1st.  I need to know within the next two weeks for my living situation.  I guess I'll just plan on the "no" because that's what it seems like judging on how it's been going.  Anybody (MFA in Screenwriting) heard anything that applied to the later deadline from Chapman?



I'm assuming your assumption is wrong. Every indication from the school that I've gotten is that those still pending are still pending.  I think if any of the "second round" of acceptances/denials/waitlists (if they even did a waitlist) would have showed up on this board by now.  I'm hoping they'll have a decision this week, but I don't think you can assume its no right now.


----------



## Neville26

Okay, fair enough. I guess it's only been one month....but I was just thinking it's really getting late...and judging from the minimal contact I've had with the graduate admissions office, it looks like now is about time we'd start hearing something (June 1st).  We'll see though.  Thanks Xijjix for your thoughts.  You're right.  I'll wait before assuming things too quickly.


----------



## Christy Gray

Neville26,

I'm having trouble not loosing hope too. Not knowing is almost worse than an outright "NO." My most recent rationalization for why we haven't heard is that they are waiting on those people who applied before Feb. 1st to either accept or deny before they give a yes or no to those who applied after Feb. 1st. Hopefully there was a deadline for them to give an answer, and we'll know soon what the verdict on us is.


----------



## notroberttowne

also, there is the possibility that they're still waiting for all the application supporting material to come in.  I wanted to think that my last recommendation was among the latest (according to my forgetful professor, put in the mail a little over a week ago), but it's possible that there are still some applications incomplete.

I know webadvisor still says that mine is incomplete (even though I've confirmed they have recieved my last recommendation).


----------



## MikeSter4

You've waited a month?  Everyone that applied for the priority deadline waited a little over 2 and half months.  Don't stress yourselves out too much.  The waiting is not fun, but must be done.  Hang in there, peace.


----------



## Neville26

Mike, 

True, I understand...I mean, I did wait nearly 6 months for my UCLA response, so I know it's part of the process.  I just don't expect there to be too much longer of a wait seeing how it's already June and so at max, 2 months after May 1st, would be July...which is getting late in the year for grad school decisions.  That's all.  But you're right.  We'll see what happens.

Did you apply for an MFA in Screenwriting?  What's your story?


----------



## 41000

If anyone is interested I spoke with Eva Yen yesterday and she said that they had send out all of their acceptances for the directing concentration, so there will not be anymore acceptances unless the remaining few decide not to go there. They are giving these people a couple of weeks to decide, so if you haven't heard back from Chapman you won't for another couple of weeks and after the wait you probably won't get in.... (for directing)


----------



## Neville26

Oh and what about screenwriting?


----------



## ilikealliteration

They're not done filling the spots yet. I just spoke with the chair of Dodge last night, and she said they're in the process of filling up their disciplines. I had withdrawn my application the week before, but apparently she hadn't gotten the message. So I guess my application was officially withdrawn last night.

And yes Neville, I'm going to USC, thank you! I'm counting the days until August.


----------



## notroberttowne

Okay, so my status finally changed to 'decision pending.'  They finally received and processed my last recommendation.  Is anyone else still 'application incomplete' out there for MFA screenwriting, or am I (just like with UCLA) the lone hold-up?

If I am, then that means that decisions should be reached relatively soon.


----------



## Neville26

Yeah, the Admissions told me that too ilikealliteration...so it could be a few more weeks still (which is fine).  And good to hear notroberttowne!  Hopefully things will be squared away/off in the coming weeks.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Sonia

Good luck, Nev & nrt! Fingers crossed.


----------



## JKSGator

I've just been accepted into Chapman as a Director.  I spoke with Eve in the admissions office and she was able to let me know I was in today and the letter is in the mail.  I can't wait to meet everyone who is attending in the fall, and good luck to those who are still waiting!


----------



## Vandal

I just got the word that I was accepted to the Directing program. Very excited. I am in africa shooting a doc though... Kinda hard to send the money to them...Any recommendations on housing or anything else I should know about going to chapman? Any groups I should join on facebook ect?


----------



## Christy Gray

Hey everyone! I just got a call from the chair of the Dodge Film school. She called to let me know that if I was still interested in the Production Design MFA, that I was accepted! Yay! 

So I'll be joining everyone there this fall! I'm excited. Did anyone else get a phone call? Is that weird?


----------



## gryffindorkid562

to those who got accepted: were you interviewed, either by phone or in person before you got notified of your acceptance? or in Chapman, is it just enough for the admission committee to just accept applicants on the basis of their written portfolio that they submitted?


----------



## MikeSter4

Congrats guys!  Here is the facebook group we have formed for new Chapman Grad Fellows.

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=75603177546


----------



## JKSGator

My first contact was on April 1.  Jeff McCracken called me and said I was accepted, they just had to meet me as a formality.  I flew out the first week in May and toured the facility. It was more of a meet and greet than an interview. We had dinner with David Ward and I flew back to Florida.  I was told I got in based on my writing samples and experience.  I was getting a little worried, though, since my status on WebAdvisor hadn't changed until I called Eve yesterday.


----------



## Christy Gray

I sent them a portfolio and then went and met with Mr. Paull in April, which I thought was my interview. However when the chair called me, she didn't know I had been there. I was accepted based on my portfolio.


----------



## Neville26

Congrats to all you guys! That's great!!!!  Woo-hoo.  I'm so happy for you, really!  Kudos/Congrats all around.....


----------



## Freddy

Hey guys. I also got in Production. There was some confusion regarding my Option, but now they have given me Production Cinematography. I wanted Direction. I had a talk with Dept chair,she told me that there is still hope that she can transfer me to direction or else I can take a transfer after my 1st. Its diffilcult but it happens and is possible. I am really confused. I dont know what to do. Shall I take the admission or not.? PLEASE HELP


----------



## raincity

I would absolutely take the offer. If anything you'll be getting a more rounded education than if you were to go straight into directing right off the bat.


----------



## Freddy

Thanks raincity. I was thinking also that I have already directed shorts and written screenplays and edited so I am aware of these three discipline. The only I am I know nothing or very little about is Cinematography, and its not like I will be barred from  Directing. I can always Direct. I also got UCLA, CSULA and London Film School, I think I will narrow it down to Chapman only.


----------



## notroberttowne

MFA Screenwriting folks, my status just turned blank...  anybody else?


----------



## Neville26

Nope. Mine still says, "File Complete-Decision Pending."  ? I wonder what that means.  Did you email Eva?


----------



## skipper

I just got a phone call from Chapman asking if I was still interested in attending (I had previously been waitlisted) and my WebAdvisor still says "decision pending."

No clue what I'm doing yet...accepted at Pepperdine, now at Chapman, still waitlisted at LMU...decisions, decisions...


----------



## Neville26

Oh yeah, Skipper.  I thought you said you were going to Pepperdine for sure?  Craig Detweiler will be teaching there next year (at Pepperdine).  That's a huge plus!


----------



## Mike_V

to notroberttowne and neville26

when your status turns blank, it means they made a decision, just wait for the letter.
the status "file complete- decision pending" is exactly as it says, they're deciding if they will accept or reject you.
good luck to both of you!


----------



## notroberttowne

I wrote to Eva to ask about the blank status and she spilled the beans.  I'm in.


----------



## Mike_V

congratulations!!
see you in chapman in the fall!


----------



## Fox

Congrats to all of you!!! I will see you guys in summer. I just got my US Visa, I'm coming to LA very soon


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by notroberttowne:
> I wrote to Eva to ask about the blank status and she spilled the beans.  I'm in.



YES!


----------



## notroberttowne

Thanks, everybody.  

The acceptances topic is hard to find, so I'll just do my little spiel here.

I went to Appalachian State University and dropped out after being attacked with a hammer and fleeing the state.  I worked for a few months as a fry-cook at a chicken restaurant and decided to apply to another school.  I had two brothers there already, so I thought it'd be funny if I got in.  I got in.  My first night on campus I slept in a lounge because my roommate was having a menage tois.  I decided to study abroad.  

I spent nine months in the Czech Republic ostensibly studying buy mostly drinking and flirting unsuccessfully with Polish girls.  I came home and got my degree (B.S. History) as quickly as possible, barely passing statistics and ending up with a satisfying 3.13 for my last 60 hours, which is good because my actual gpa ended up somewhere around 2.7.

I got a job in Cincinnati as a map researcher and editor on high school history books.  It was good work, but when the company finished a couple of history books, I was ready to go and they probably couldn't use me anyway.  I moved to Baltimore for three months for a girl, then moved with said girl to North Carolina because the job market was supposed to be so much better.

I spent the next two years looking for work and drawing unemployment somehow and writing scripts.  

I applied to UCLA in October, got interviewed in March, and got rejected in April.  I felt like some things about the process had a whiff of impropriety, and I sent them a carefully worded letter to which they never responded.  Angry and motivated, I threw an application to Chapman together and sent them a better script and got right the hell in.  

Despite the quickness of my application to Chapman (rebound relationship?) I've since learned a lot about the school, and I'm really looking forward to it.  I think it's a better fit than UCLA and that I'll be happier at Chapman.  

I hope I haven't gone on far too long here, but I've been storing this up since the acceptances started rolling in in March.


----------



## 41000

Just got into Chapman Directing MFA... I apologize for my earlier post saying that they were done accepting people. I was just relaying what I was told....


----------



## Neville26

Wonderful notrobertowne!!!!  Congrats to you!!  So I'll be looking for a blank change in my status soon.  I'm leaving country Saturday so I doubt I'll find out before then...but we'll see.


----------



## skipper

Neville - I'm going ahead as if I'm attending Pepperdine for sure (submitting deposits, etc. - helps that their deposit is significantly lower than Chapmans) but I don't want to completely write off Chapman. I'm going to weigh out the pros and cons, but I have this gut feeling Pepperdine may win out. Not sure why though haha.

Update - LMU just got added into my mix as well, which sort of changes everything because I feel like it's ahead of the other two. I can pro/con this all I want but I get the feeling my decision will come down to something that is unquantifiable...


----------



## saintelmosfire71

Congrats, NRT! Good thing you applied at Chapman. I decided not to pursue Chapman because I decided to accept the Professional Program offer at UCLA and reapply next year. Anyways, what did Chapman said about Financial Aid?


----------



## notroberttowne

Thanks.

As for money, I haven't seen anything about what sort of loans I can expect.  (does it show up first in the mail? on webadvisor?  Should I be flipping out?) There are still fellowships available, but I can't find out if I get any of that action until the film dept. chair comes back from, if I recall correctly, Europe at the end of the month.  

I'm assuming that my loan package will be similar to those offered to earlier accepted students, in the neighborhood of 44000.  I don't recall if that was per year or for the whole program...  I'm hoping per year because it's supposed to cover tuition, fees, transportation, and cost of living.  

Anyway, the euphoria of acceptance is starting to fade into mundane concerns like 'how the hell will I pay for this,' but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Fox

yeah, the expense can be about 44,000 per year including living fees, but not sure that can include the cost of feeding actors, lol

which emphasis are you in? Congrats!!! I will see you in summer then


----------



## saintelmosfire71

wow, $44K? I had a friend/classmate from a screenwriting class I took at UC Irvine last year and she got accepted to Chapman at the same time. She told me that Chapman offered her $14K for the the 2 year MFA program. She grabbed it right away. She also got rejected at UCLA but took the PP at same time she started at Chapman in the fall last year.


----------



## Jayimess

Er...$44K is the annual budget, most of it met with loans, I assume, which yes, NRT, covers living expenses AND tuition.  I don't know about Chapman, but at USC you are able to increase the budget if you need to borrow more.

SEF, if I had to guess, your friend with the $14K was probably talking about a fellowship she received...leaving her with about $30K in loans.

The schools tout that all students receive FA of some sort, but it's usually just a bunch of money one can borrow through PLUS or Stafford loan programs.  I always though of FA as grants and scholarships until graduate film school....


----------



## Fox

14K fellowship is the amount for two years, I guess! the maximum fellowship we heard this  year is 8k, and the amount won't change for the next two years.


----------



## ArmaFenix

I'm sorry if I'm posting incredibly late on this, but has anyone heard of what the assignments are? I know they change every year but are there any current students that know what they might be like?  

Also, to WicketBF2 (I think that's the name), I saw an earlier post of yours--you live in Tallahassee?  Did you graduate from the film school there?  I tried multiple times but only got one interview that I completely bombed, so I did creative writing instead.


----------



## ArmaFenix

Also, does anyone know what set experience screenwriting MFA (represent) students receive?  I hope it's not very limited, I want to balance set time with writing time... :S


----------



## ArmaFenix

And for the third post in a row, this might shed some light on what production at Chapman is like (if nobody has seen this before):
http://ftv.chapman.edu/media/d...uction%20Hanbook.pdf


----------



## WicketBF2

ArmaFenix - no, I am from SoCal and graduated (undergrad) from Cal State Fullerton. I moved to Tally because my fiance is doing the PhD Developmental Psych program at FSU. And I interviewed for the MFA Film program at FSU twice, and apparently sucked - though I am supposedly an alternate again.

I did get into Chapman as an editor but decided to stay here in FL to work and save another year. Plus the whole getting married thing.


----------



## airwaterfire

Hey armafenix... as a screenwriter you get pretty much no set time assigned.. but you can volunteer to be on any set you want... which means if you wanted to... you could be on set every weekend of the semester...


----------



## Xijjix

Haha, just found out from Alex Rose that I got into Chapman Editing. Its going to be fun planning a move from the East Coast in a month, but its great to know I'll be going to Chapman in the fall. I hope to see a lot of you there.


----------

